# ROH signs with Destination America



## DGenerationMC

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

:done


----------



## TJQ

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

That's fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## CoolGuy45

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

I marked out till I realized that I don't get that channel.


----------



## fiddlecastro

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

holy shit


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Megaton


----------



## HogansHeroes

https://twitter.com/DestAmerica/status/603610524614557696

Oh my.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Either TNA is dead or someone has hacked DA's twitter*

Has to be a joke. Rubbing that salt into TNA fan's wounds. I would watch that show if DA showed it.


----------



## Roach13

*Re: Either TNA is dead or someone has hacked DA's twitter*

ROH retweeted it


----------



## CRayChosen1

*Re: Either TNA is dead or someone has hacked DA's twitter*

This is no hack. Adam Cole retweeted this a few minutes ago. 

OH...SNAP!!


----------



## leon79

Damn!!!


----------



## LadPro

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

I'm officially on the ROH bandwagon. And the Destination America bandwagon.


----------



## TripleG

...The hell?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Holy shit this is huge


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Biggest middle finger to TNA I've ever seen.


----------



## Cliffy

Too funny

Watch ROH get better ratings as the lead in


----------



## Flair Shot

Holy shit, this came out of nowhere.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Uhh wow? Wednesday Night Wrestling? ROH is officially competing with LU and NXT.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

WOW! With Discovery behind a MUCH more polished brand with a better track record of putting out top notch talent, maybe now it's time for Vinnie Mac to worry about competition. ROH has potential to be huge with national exposure!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Could this possibly lead to an official partnership between ROH & TNA?


----------



## HBK 3:16

Holy fuck, your shitting me? ROH got a TV deal? DAMN.....

DA wasted no time.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

WTF??? WHY?? R.I.P. ROH


----------



## WBS

Pwinsider :

I am not making this up.

Ring of Honor will debut on Destination America next Wednesday 6/3 at 8 PM. It will be the first time since ROH debuted in February 2002 that the promotion is seen on a national cable outlet weekly.

That effectively means that ROH is now the lead-in for TNA Impact Wrestling. What this means for TNA on the network remains to be seen.

I have calls into ROH. More as I get it on this breaking story.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Hang on that's next week, when was tna supposed to move to Wednesday's.
Either destination America is increasing its wrestling outage or tna has been axed and getting replaced.
I know where my monies at.
Dixie needs to phone FSN and buy a time slot fast

Edit RoH has the tna lead in. Oh my god.
Seems to me like Destination America is easing in a new product. I expect tna to be gone soon.
If RoH where smart they'd make a play for Aries


----------



## Mr.Vegan

What in the fuck?


----------



## HBK 3:16

DGenerationMC said:


> Could this possibly lead to an official partnership between ROH & TNA?


Umm... probably not; ROH just essentially took TNA's spot after all.


----------



## Morrison17

Wondering what does that mean for tna. And thought it was impossible, since RoH had some sort of deal already, no?


----------



## WBS

So DA has found a cheaper replacement?...


----------



## TheKorean

Morrison17 said:


> Wondering what does that mean for tna. And thought it was impossible, since RoH had some sort of deal already, no?


ROH currently airs on local channels owned by the parent company.

Sinclair can do whatever the hell they want with ROH.


----------



## HogansHeroes

DGenerationMC said:


> Could this possibly lead to an official partnership between ROH & TNA?


No because TNA are off the Network in September.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Destination America is like "make it fast."


----------



## SHIRLEY

So funny seeing TNA's chickens coming home to roost. The babyfaces always win in the end.


----------



## El Dandy

What a swerve!

Standing by waiting to read how the TNA shit dicks damage control this one. If it is anything like last week and their "shoot the messenger" mentality, we should be in for a treat!


----------



## CJ

What :confused


----------



## Mr.Vegan

I think the one big difference between ROH and TNA that possibly could've been the deal breaker is that the production cost of ROH show is way lower than a Impact taping. DA doesn't need to offer Spike level money for ROH unlike with TNA. Therefore, even if the ratings were lower(and it most likely would be) the cost would still justify the investment.


----------



## Sarcasm1

They could do an invasion of some sorts if both companies are in the same network.


----------



## Cliffy

Axe additional TNA programming and then give ROH a cable tv deal.

Amazing


----------



## WBS

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Biggest middle finger to TNA I've ever seen.


Well it's seems so! Verrrry strange situation now for tna...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Oh wow...that is shocking to say the least.


----------



## Morrison17

So DA wants to see if RoH can bring viewers like TNA did but for less money? Smart on them.


----------



## krai999

Needs TNA ROH and DA on Maury


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

I hope they improve ring of honours lighting. 
Oh my god, ROH should have a live episode before impact and bring out Aries lol.
A lot of old school tna fans will now be changing to RoH when they see where Daniels etc are.
This has to be the biggest news in wrestling for over five years.


----------



## -Ruben-

Oh well it's done, then... Now I really want to know what happened between TNA and DA cause it must have been REALLY bad.


----------



## El Dandy

So when is this re-named the ROH section?


----------



## eflat2130

Who cares how or why? We now possibly have a legit competitor for Vinnie Mac and Co. in the future. ROH has a much better track record for putting out new, amazing talents. If they can get the exposure and transition good then they could explode in popularity.


----------



## WBS

DA will get perhaps lesser viewers but they will pay less money too


----------



## Cliffy

el dandy said:


> So does when is this re-named the ROH section?


DO IT HEADLINER!! :mark:

Edit: lol at AJs tweet


----------



## Mr.Vegan

So ROH will be replacing TNA in this forum as well, then?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Well this is a shocking surprise. 

If DA still wants wrestling then the problem must be Dixie. She must be a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## Flux

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

:enzo


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

-Ruben- said:


> Oh well it's done, then... Now I really want to know what happened between TNA and DA cause it must have been REALLY bad.


Dixie called the DA execs dummies in an email that they saw.
Dave meltz lets her no by email there not renewing after a week runs the story
Dixie issues a statement saying we're gonna sue all those who are saying this.
In the mean time she's supposed to have had a meeting with the head of discovery and she no showed. They've turned around and gone enoughs enough and it's time for a change


----------



## Mr.Vegan

eflat2130 said:


> Who cares how or why? We now possibly have a legit competitor for Vinnie Mac and Co. in the future. ROH has a much better track record for putting out new, amazing talents. If they can get the exposure and transition good then they could explode in popularity.


Wishful thinking at best.


----------



## muttgeiger

Any chance they are actually planning keeping both? 2 different companies back to back on the same network might really draw people in. Lets be honest, neither company really has the following to make a real dent in anything ratings-wise, but maybe together they can create a buzz for the network and actually do something significant. I'll credit Discovery/DA for thinking outside the box, It's certainly a unique idea.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Against LU and NXT. Wow


----------



## Mr.Vegan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603615542931529729


----------



## -Ruben-

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Dixie called the DA execs dummies in an email that they saw.
> Dave meltz lets her no by email there not renewing after a week runs the story
> Dixie issues a statement saying we're gonna sue all those who are saying this.
> In the mean time she's supposed to have had a meeting with the head of discovery and she no showed. They've turned around and gone enoughs enough and it's time for a change


So far that's hearsay, I mean I want to know the whole truth, and it's gonna be juicy when it comes out


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## Bobryderswebcam

ROH has the better time slot if you ask me.
Wouldn't surprise me if tna doesn't air next week.


----------



## Arya Dark

*lol I still don't get that channel lol*


----------



## eflat2130

Mr.Vegan said:


> Wishful thinking at best.




There is no doubt they can be a much bigger competitor than TNA.


----------



## El Dandy

SHIRLEY said:


>


Here we have AJ Styles, a man who TNA deemed expendable, figuratively shooting a gun straight into the heart of a dying TNA.


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

As somebody who lives in Chicago, I am fucking thrilled to finally be able to have a chance to watch ROH on my TV. No more streaming days after it airs on the website for THIS guy! Way to go, Destination America. You've made a fan out of me.


----------



## Mr.Vegan

eflat2130 said:


> There is no doubt they can be a much bigger competitor than TNA.


That's not saying much.

Besides, NXT/Triple H has already raided ROH off its best, most recognizable talents anyway. TNA did manage to retain its stars from leaving to WWE.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

ROH has never had a national platform and although we've had reports over ratings in the past ROH have never hit the Nielsen points. Pretty soon we are going to have the answer. ROH now has the partnerships , the distribution etc that could push it beyond impact. Ladies and gentleman a boom period is on its way surely. With four soon to be five national promotions on TV and one international company wow

The next question is what does this mean for global force wrestling?


----------



## CoRyP2008

Well that was certainly random. Can't imagine it's very good news for TNA but we'll see.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

I get ROH on a local network, but still awesome news! Huge for ROH and huge for Destination America, going from dog shit to diamonds.


----------



## downnice

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

THIS IS AWESOME! I am marking out like a 5 year old with a Cena Shirt right now =p

This is your Chance ROH do not blow it!


----------



## Fufflefuff

My jaw dropped. This is absolutely shocking.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Here's another thought, when tna signed with discovery, discovery helped them get in to international markets they had either lost or weren't in. 

ROH has never had that distrubution and additional revenue stream. This is going to change ring of honour over night


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

> 'RING OF HONOR will premiere on Wednesday, June 3 leading into IMPACT WRESTLING, making Destination America the home for wrestling every Wednesday evening.'


I believe they're going with the Wednesday Night Wrestling mantra.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

ROH puts on quality shows and yeah this could be fucking great.

ROH also has none of the stigma of tna.

Reach for the sky boys


----------



## TripleG

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Is it sad that all I can think about is how awesome this would have been 10 years ago? 

I mean could you imagine 2005-06 ROH and 2005-06 TNA on the same network? That would have been amazing! 

Now ROH is...well, they aren't bad, but they aren't the cutting edge gold standard they used to be. And TNA...uh, yeah.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

DESTINATION AMERICA BRINGS MORE ACTION TO THE RING

ACQUIRING THE RIGHTS TO RING OF HONOR’S

WEEKLY TELEVISION PROGRAMMING



(Silver Spring, Md.) –Destination America announced today that it has signed a national broadcast deal with professional wrestling league RING OF HONOR, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc., bringing one of the most respected wrestling organizations to the only network dedicated to all-American entertainment. Destination America is now the one-two-punch to professional wrestling, adding RING OF HONOR (ROH) to its line-up after launching IMPACT WRESTLING in early 2015. RING OF HONOR has been delivering top wrestling matches for ten years with captivating hard-hitting stars such as Jay & Mark Briscoe, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, The Young Bucks, Maria Kanellis, Adam Cole and Jay Lethal. Destination America will pack on the action beginning Wednesday June 3 with the series premiere of RING OF HONOR at 8/7c leading into brand new premieres of IMPACT WRESTLING at 9/8c.


"With the electric and intense matches that RING OF HONOR provides, Destination America is the network for fans to get an entire evening of jaw-dropping entertainment on Wednesday nights,” said Marc Etkind, general manager of Destination America. “RING OF HONOR showcases tenacity, athleticism and passion and it serves as the place where America’s favorite wrestling stars are born.”



“We are very excited to be partnering with Destination America for the broader distribution of the ROH programming,” commented Joe Koff, Chief Operating Officer - Ring of Honor Wrestling. “ROH will now reach an additional 57 million households including those in New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Philadelphia and other large cities where Ring of Honor is not currently airing. ROH has a loyal fan base and is one of the fastest growing major wrestling franchises in the country. With this great partnership with Destination America, we can continue to expand our footprint and reach while producing entertaining, original content and continuing to provide wrestling fans some of the best wrestling content available.”



RING OF HONOR will premiere on Wednesday, June 3 leading into IMPACT WRESTLING, making Destination America the home for wrestling every Wednesday evening. The first match will feature the Briscoe Brothers, Mark and Jay, as they face off with the House of Truth in the main event. Also catch athletes of New Japan Pro Wrestling battle it out with the RING OF HONOR stars and follow former NFL lineman Moose compete against BJ Whitmer.



Since launching in 2012, Destination America has become one of cable’s top fastest-growing networks, and continues to earn telecast ratings records among key series. In 2015 to date, Destination America has acquired over 50 million unique viewers. With top series that explore unique American cultures and ways of life – including Paranormal Survivor, Hillbilly Blood, Buying the Bayou, and BBQ Pitmasters – Destination America’s programming spans the nation from Alaska, Hawaii and Colorado to Louisiana, West Virginia and communities in between. To find Destination America, go to destinationamerica.com/watchda.



About Destination America

Destination America is the only network to celebrate the people, places, and stories of the United States. The inclusive network targeting Adults 25-54 is available in more than 57 million homes, emblazoning television screens with the grit and tenacity, honesty and work ethic, humor and adventurousness that characterize our nation. Destination America features travel, food, adventure, home, and natural history, with original series like BBQ Pitmasters; A Haunting; Mountain Monsters; Buying Alaska; Buying the Bayou; and Railroad Alaska. For more information, please visit DestinationAmerica.com, facebook.com/DestinationAmerica, or twitter.com/DestAmerica. Destination America is part of Discovery Communications (Nasdaq: DISCA, DISCB, DISCK), the world’s #1 pay-TV provider reaching nearly 3 billion cumulative subscribers in 220 countries and territories.


----------



## Raw Is Regal

I'm expecting an Invasion type storyline reaaaal soon now.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

So they're acting as a lead in for TNA? wtf!


----------



## Mr.Vegan

Source: Pwinsider



> *Regarding Ring of Honor coming to Destination America next month, the episodes will be the ones owned and distributed by Sinclair Broadcasting. They will debut over the weekends for Sinclair affiliates and then air Wednesdays on Destination America.
> 
> ROH and Destination America have reportedly been building a relationship over the past few months and it's said to be independent of what's going on with Destination America and TNA. Destination America reportedly wants pro wrestling on their network and they want to be the "destination" for the business.
> 
> This is not confirmed yet but word is that ROH will air weekly on Destination America at least through the end of this year, possibly longer.*


----------



## Morrison17

So RoH show will be at the same time as LU?


----------



## xvampmanx

ROH out of nowhere.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

They should do invasion angle with TNA wrestlers invading ROH and vice versa


----------



## vanboxmeer

MVP having a breakdown on twitter.
Because Dixie and Co. are complete scumbags.

https://twitter.com/the305mvp


----------



## Mr.Vegan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603615304296566784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603619437766320128


----------



## HBK 3:16

muttgeiger said:


> Any chance they are actually planning keeping both? 2 different companies back to back on the same network might really draw people in. Lets be honest, neither company really has the following to make a real dent in anything ratings-wise, but maybe together they can create a buzz for the network and actually do something significant. I'll credit Discovery/DA for thinking outside the box, It's certainly a unique idea.


No, TNA is going off the air on DA in September and not coming back.


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Wow, that came it of nowhere. Happy for ROH that they are gonna get the exposure they deserve and this is their first real chance to compete with WWE. We'll see what happens.

It's also ridiculous that guys who TNA got rid of or let go like Daniels, AJ, Kaz, Sabin and Lethal just invaded their network. Bet they regret those releases.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

vanboxmeer said:


> MVP having a breakdown on twitter.
> Because Dixie and Co. are complete scumbags.
> 
> https://twitter.com/the305mvp


MVP is taking this pretty hard. :mj2


----------



## Mr.Vegan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603618544434065408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603620847824162816


----------



## USAUSA1

Damn, can AAA get a slot since they giving it out like hot dogs.


----------



## Green

WBS said:


> So DA has found a cheaper replacement?...


This is my best guess.

Also holy shit, thats a lot of wrestling on wednesday.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Tna is finished


----------



## Srdjan99

ROH OUTTA NOWHERE! Not good for TNA, but definetely excited about this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Destination America: "DA didn't screw TNA. TNA screwed TNA." :heston



WBS said:


> So DA has found a *cheaper* replacement?...


Perhaps. Couple that with ROH's product actually being consistently good and I'd say that DA did a bang-up job on acquiring them while cutting TNA loose.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Bobryderswebcam said:


> I hope they improve ring of honours lighting.
> Oh my god, ROH should have a live episode before impact and bring out Aries lol.
> A lot of old school tna fans will now be changing to RoH when they see where Daniels etc are.
> This has to be the biggest news in wrestling for over five years.


Depending on when the shows start they could potentially have a show with the addiction, styles, joe, lethal, sabin..

That's awesome


----------



## Mr.Vegan

> *TNA has contacted talents to request that they participate in a conference call scheduled for 3pm EST this afternoon.
> 
> This could be where Dixie Carter addresses the situation with Destination America and Ring of Honor coming to the network.*


Source: PWInsider


----------



## shandcraig

Roh website has nothing on a tv deal? So I still don't believe it's real.also Roh is owned by Sinclair right? A network. Do they not have bigger networks then da?


----------



## dastardly

SHIRLEY said:


>


Cripes! Dixie must have really pissed on someone's chips at DA! 

"Not only are we replacing your show, you cow, but we're going to promote it using ex-TNA guys who you also shat on!"

Just waiting for the posters with Kaz and Daniels on.....


----------



## PoisonMouse

Everyone place your fingers on those F5 buttons, it's gonna be a fun night.


----------



## Mr.Vegan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603622236424044545

:heston


----------



## USAUSA1

So sinclair will air the new episodes first and then DA will get it a couple of days later.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Where does it say they're chucking TNA off for ROH? From the press release it sounds like ROH is going to be a lead in for TNA.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603622236424044545
:tysonlol Poor Montel's _finally_ reading the writing on the wall.

I do feel bad for him in particular though. Dude could've finally captured his first world title while in TNA and missed out due to his knee fucking up at the most inopportune time.



Mr.Vegan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603619437766320128


I bet Daniels is laughing is ass off at this news considering he probably doesn't have enough fingers to count how many times TNA dropped the ball on him. :lol


----------



## dastardly

Mr.Vegan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603615304296566784
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603619437766320128


Whoops. That's what I get for not reading the whole thread.

Someone at DA really likes their vengeance served cold. I wonder what Dixie did? "Dummies" can't be all there is to it....

Don't just cancel them. Don't just replace them. But turn around and say, "Go away! We can do TNA better than you can. And we will!"


----------



## JasonLives

Honestly, based on MVP´s comments. I actually believe they actually knew about this. And they are gonna do some "invasion" type deal to try and get wrestling fans.
I very much doubt its "Dixie didnt know and neither did the talents, and now everyone is mad!"

Doubt its gonna help TNA that much. If there is a type of invasion deal in this, im suprised TNA would go for it. Since ROH has a lot more to gain from this then TNA.


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully they put a but more it the product now that it's own more exposed. 

This is all so bizar gaga


----------



## jonoaries

Very interesting days ahead. Lucha Underground is feeling the HEAT. NXT is competition too but it's on demand so it'll be alright. 

All these indies fighting to the death on a Weds should make for a great wrestling night. 

We shall see what this means for TNA as well. Because either ROH is replacing them or they just using ROH as TNA's curtain jerker.


----------



## Fufflefuff

This is so insane. Does this make ROH the indisputable #2 American promotion? Same network deal as TNA and they do better in every other aspect.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

> (Silver Spring, Md.) –Destination America announced today that it has signed
> a national broadcast deal with professional wrestling league RING OF HONOR, a
> wholly-owned subsidiary of Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc., bringing one of the
> most respected wrestling organizations to the only network dedicated to
> all-American entertainment. Destination America is now the one-two-punch to
> professional wrestling, adding RING OF HONOR (ROH) to its line-up after
> launching IMPACT WRESTLING in early 2015. RING OF HONOR has been delivering top
> wrestling matches for ten years with captivating hard-hitting stars such as Jay
> & Mark Briscoe, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, The Young Bucks, Maria Kanellis, Adam
> Cole and Jay Lethal. Destination America will pack on the action beginning
> Wednesday June 3 with the series premiere of RING OF HONOR at 8/7c leading into
> brand new premieres of IMPACT WRESTLING at 9/8c.


Yup its a lead in, they haven't ditched TNA.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

ROH has never tried to compete they've only ever been focused on being a profitable company.

This is why they are still in business.


----------



## PoisonMouse

JasonLives said:


> Honestly, based on MVP´s comments. I actually believe they actually knew about this. And they are gonna do some "invasion" type deal to try and get wrestling fans.
> I very much doubt its "Dixie didnt know and neither did the talents, and now everyone is mad!"
> 
> Doubt its gonna help TNA that much. If there is a type of invasion deal in this, im suprised TNA would go for it. Since ROH has a lot more to gain from this then TNA.


It's Dixie Carter. More than likely she knew and didn't tell them.


----------



## El Dandy

HEELLoveMachine said:


> Yup its a lead in, they haven't ditched TNA.


Cause it's not September yet, silly


----------



## Green

last time I watched ROH it felt too indy and the roster seemed kinda empty talent wise. They had some good stuff but I hope they raise their game with this deal. They aren't the ROH of old that's for sure.


----------



## fiddlecastro

JasonLives said:


> Honestly, based on MVP´s comments. I actually believe they actually knew about this. And they are gonna do some "invasion" type deal to try and get wrestling fans.
> I very much doubt its "Dixie didnt know and neither did the talents, and now everyone is mad!"
> 
> Doubt its gonna help TNA that much. If there is a type of invasion deal in this, im suprised TNA would go for it. Since ROH has a lot more to gain from this then TNA.


I'm sure guys like Daniels, Kaz, Joe, Lethal, and Styles would be thrilled to work with TNA again. and ROH is really stoked to potentially work with Davey Richards again.

There will be no invasion.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

> @ringofhonor extremely happy for y'all. Well deserved and good for the entire wrestling business. See ya on Wednesdays!


From Davey Richards twitter.


----------



## Srdjan99

HEELLoveMachine said:


> From Davey Richards twitter.


He knows that if he quits TNA he will be welcomed back in ROH in a heartbeat, so no worries for him.


----------



## Green

Honestly don't think any of those guys know more than us. All feels pretty chaotic right now


----------



## Amazing End 96

kinda hope ROH/TNA work together now their on the same network with talent exchange I mean why not they promote other shows all the time on DA with TNA. it would certainly make Wednesday nights interesting.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Both shows are recorded an invasion angle doesn't help anyone unless they do a joint ppv


----------



## jonoaries

So let's check this out:
Alberto El Patron works in Lucha and ROH which are now direct competitors. 
Samoa Joe works for NXT and CAN work ROH which are also now direct competitors. 

Something has got to give.


----------



## Green

Amazing End 96 said:


> kinda hope ROH/TNA work together now their on the same network with talent exchange I mean why not they promote other shows all the time on DA with TNA. it would certainly make Wednesday nights interesting.


ROH/TNA war could be interesting.


----------



## AEA

There is a few ways this could go


*1 - *TNA and DA's problems are not as bad as they seem to be and DA is just trying to help with the ratings by making ROH a lead in for TNA

*2 -* TNA and DA's problems are as bad as the they seem and this is DA lining up ROH as a replacement

*3 -* Same as number 1, with it turning into an invasion storyline.


I would hope its either 2 or 3, if it is 1 then I hope TNA has a new network deal lined up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well. I'll be damned! I thought this was some sort of prank. Great news for ROH! :clap.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

LU is a AAA brand. That uses aaa wrestlers.

ROH uses independent contractors for real.

LU, RoH, and nxt on wed nights? Very happy


----------



## USAUSA1

I feel sorry for LU because everybody raided their night. First NXT, then TNA and now ROH. If I was them, I would get away from Wednesdays.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Green said:


> ROH/TNA war could be interesting.


I mean why this had those ghost guys turn up on a TNA show ? why not ROH or visa versa.


----------



## -Ruben-

el dandy said:


> Cause it's not September yet, silly


I read that with Dixie's voice :lmao


----------



## FITZ

Well this is really interesting. Good for ROH but man are they taking some cheap shots at TNA with those posters they are putting out.


----------



## cindel25

DA via Meltzer says the biggest problem with TNA is getting advertisers so they pick up another wrestling program which will still have problems getting advertisers? What's really going on? 

On that note, finally got my tickets to the next live show ROH; took them long enough!


----------



## Srdjan99

Guys, do you realise that starting next week, we will have ROH, LU, NXT and TNA on Wednesday? This is better than the Monday Night Wars


----------



## Amazing End 96

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel sorry for LU because everybody raided their night. First NXT, then TNA and now ROH. If I was them, I would get away from Wednesdays.


and their the best show too.....


----------



## Eric Fleischer

Alright, so is it possible Corgan is right and this is some poorly constructed angle leading to an Invasion?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Indeed Lucha Underground is going to suffer because of this, but remember Lucha Underground is not a promotion, its a TV show about a wrestling promotion.


----------



## jonoaries

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel sorry for LU because everybody raided their night. First NXT, then TNA and now ROH. If I was them, I would get away from Wednesdays.


I feel bad for them too. They barely have an audience right now as well because the brand is so new and now a more established brand is coming on at the same time...

For awhile now we have been a waiting for Lucha to get a confirmed second season and this puts them getting one in jeopardy. 

It's like what Vince said about WCW splitting the audience, in the end it could either help or hurt both brands but considering Lucha is in dire straits I don't see how this helps.


----------



## phatbob426

I look forward to a joint ppv(s) featuring ROH and TNA talents. Or a 2 or 3 hour TV special aired on Destination America featuring both ROH and TNA talents.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Alvarez on the board said that TNA only found out this morning.


----------



## Green

USAUSA1 said:


> I feel sorry for LU because everybody raided their night. First NXT, then TNA and now ROH. If I was them, I would get away from Wednesdays.


LU is probably the most different show out of the 4. It really stands out and draws its own audience I feel. Plus its got the latin audience


----------



## I Came To Play

:russo

:ha


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DA to TNA:


----------



## PoisonMouse

I just can't see anything inter-promotion happening because half of ROH's roster is ex-TNA guys who want nothing to do with Dixie.


----------



## Louaja89

Holy fucking shit !!!


----------



## fiddlecastro

PoisonMouse said:


> I just can't see anything inter-promotion happening because half of ROH's roster is ex-TNA guys who want nothing to do with Dixie.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Snapdragon

Srdjan99 said:


> He knows that if he quits TNA he will be welcomed back in ROH in a heartbeat, so no worries for him.


ROH fired him before his last goodbye match, so I doubt it


----------



## herbski

The fact that Destination America is stressing that they want to be the "destination" for wrestling and stating that ROH is on before TNA (which is basically a lead in. If they were getting rid of TNA, wouldn't TNA be the lead-in for ROH? 

Another thing that is really interesting is that this is basically the re-run (unless I heard incorrectly) of their already syndicated program that was already shown. One would expect that the cable show in the dedicated time slot would be the FIRST RUN, and the re-run would be on syndication and not the other way around. 

All of these things makes me think it's very possible that ROH is seen as a lead-in for TNA and nothing more. 

It's very possible that once September rolls around that ROH will replace TNA, that very well could be the case. Maybe there is some kind of contractual agreement that TNA has with DA that would prevent ROH from having first run shows, and they are just waiting for September IDK. 

But at this point, I'm just not convinced that is the truth and need some sort of confirmation. I wouldn't be surprised if this whole DA/Dixie Carter beef is not some sort of a work though (or at least intentional b.s. being fed to the IWC).


----------



## fiddlecastro

Snapdragon said:


> ROH fired him before his last goodbye match, so I doubt it


I thought the original post was being sarcastic, but yeah, Davey and ROH aren't really on great terms at the moment.


----------



## Arthurgos

Whelp looks like the TNA leaving thing was true with the likes of MVP just straight up leaving after hearing this news. Looks like none of them even knew this was happening.


----------



## Algernon

Aj Styles or Samoa Joe (that would really be funny) so need to win the ROH world title from Briscoe on the first show. Remember when WWE's Tazz beat WCW's Mike Awesome for the ECW title? It wouldn't quite be the same but having a longtime TNA guy win the ROH title on the first DA show would be a huge FU to TNA.


----------



## Arthurgos

Green said:


> LU is probably the most different show out of the 4. It really stands out and draws its own audience I feel. Plus its got the latin audience


Plus it is literally seasonal so the likes of Netflix etc might be interested in bringing it to the rest of the world.


----------



## Amazing End 96

PoisonMouse said:


> I just can't see anything inter-promotion happening because half of ROH's roster is ex-TNA guys who want nothing to do with Dixie.


its up to DA mate.


----------



## XDream

Arthurgos said:


> Plus it is literally seasonal so the likes of Netflix etc might be interested in bringing it to the rest of the world.


LU will do the best out of the other shows (minus NXT) it will be on Univision (hopefully with ENG and SAP for spanish) but that alone will compete with WWE more than RoH and TNA


----------



## Arthurgos

Algernon said:


> Aj Styles or Samoa Joe (that would really be funny) so need to win the ROH world title from Briscoe on the first show. Remember when WWE's Tazz beat WCW's Mike Awesome for the ECW title? It wouldn't quite be the same but having a longtime TNA guy win the ROH title on the first DA show would be a huge FU to TNA.


That would be a mind fuck and could happen everytime Samoa Joe talks about his WWE deal recently it makes me think he can do RoH at the same time. We could see a RoH champion face NXT champion Kevin Owens or a NXT title show face on RoH if Joe wins when Owens gets called up.



XDream said:


> LU will do the best out of the other shows (minus NXT) it will be on Univision (hopefully with ENG and SAP for spanish) but that alone will compete with WWE more than RoH and TNA


Plus if they have there full rights of there property they could put it on every online platform from Amazon, Crackle to Netflix . LU and its format is genius.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

> Bob Ryder ‏@brydertna 3s4 seconds ago
> 
> Bob Ryder retweeted Destination America
> 
> Welcome to the neighborhood @RingOfHonor!


Uhh


----------



## Green

Can anyone honestly imagine two separate companies airing after each other on the same network and having zero co-operation? There's no chance. Its either that or Impact is getting dropped.


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH is probably wayyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than TNA. Easier to justify ad rates.


----------



## Genking48

I haven't laughed so much since the report of Destination America not renewing TNA.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

So MVP is mad, Storm is being vague and Bob is welcoming ROH. To say I'm confused about all this is an under statement


----------



## fiddlecastro

Amazing End 96 said:


> its up to DA mate.


It's not up to DA at all. ROH and TNA are not owned by DA, they're their own separate promotions. 

Also, there's no way we're going to see Daniels/Kaz/Styles/Joe/Bucks/Lethal in any type of cross-over with TNA.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

The Wednesday night wars is here

They won't cooperate too much heat to be worked out

I'd laugh if DA put out a press release hyping the +3s and +4s


----------



## PoisonMouse

USAUSA1 said:


> ROH is probably wayyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper than TNA. Easier to justify ad rates.


Right. To the people saying that ROH isn't replacing TNA and so TNA won't be taken off the air, you have to remember there was reports of TNA being taken off the air in September anyways. Now with ROH coming along, they have a cheaper wrestling promotion to finance who will probably bring in the same viewing figures and doesn't have the stain as TNA does. Destination America for ROH is a step up, while for TNA it was a step down.

Like people I know who watch TNA also watch ROH. It's more either you're exclusive to just WWE or you watch a bit of everything. That's what I've found anyways, so they'll get the same viewing figures.


----------



## Green

fiddlecastro said:


> It's not up to DA at all. ROH and TNA are not owned by DA, they're their own separate promotions.
> 
> Also, there's no way we're going to see Daniels/Kaz/Styles/Joe/Bucks/Lethal in any type of cross-over with TNA.


Why? Because of morality? 

If it makes sense for the show they're on of course they will. You can't expect viewers to watch two completely disconnected wrestling shows one after the other on the same network. Thats business suicide


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

DAs buying in a show produced by Sinclair, it's still sinclairs call would they work with tna.

Probably not


----------



## HBK 3:16

Green said:


> Can anyone honestly imagine two separate companies airing after each other on the same network and having zero co-operation? There's no chance. Its either that or Impact is getting dropped.


Impact is already getting dropped.


----------



## El Dandy

Green said:


> Can anyone honestly imagine two separate companies airing after each other on the same network and having zero co-operation? There's no chance.* Its either that or Impact is getting dropped.*


What do you think the odds are that rumor of DA cancelling Impact in September popped up last week, and then the following week DA announces a deal with a new wrestling promotion?

This stuff isn't coincidence or conspiracy, it is more likely, than not, accurate.

If by working together, people mean "ROH will be taking TNA's time slot in September and TNA will be homeless for the second time in 12 months," then yes, they will be working together.


----------



## PoisonMouse

fiddlecastro said:


> It's not up to DA at all. ROH and TNA are not owned by DA, they're their own separate promotions.
> 
> Also, there's no way we're going to see Daniels/Kaz/Styles/Joe/Bucks/Lethal in any type of cross-over with TNA.


Also the Wolves left on bad terms with ROH.


----------



## FITZ

shandcraig said:


> Roh website has nothing on a tv deal? So I still don't believe it's real.also Roh is owned by Sinclair right? A network. Do they not have bigger networks then da?


Kind of silly to still think this since ROH is horrible at updating their website.



Amazing End 96 said:


> its up to DA mate.


No it's not. Destination American made a deal to buy a show that Sinclair produces. If that's the extent of the deal they don't get to force TNA and ROH to work together or do anything like that.


----------



## Amazing End 96

fiddlecastro said:


> It's not up to DA at all. ROH and TNA are not owned by DA, they're their own separate promotions.
> 
> Also, there's no way we're going to see Daniels/Kaz/Styles/Joe/Bucks/Lethal in any type of cross-over with TNA.


they are their TV. DA have put other shows on TNA and requested they push Kurt and Taryn and your silly to think they have no power. I don't recall major beef with any of them.


----------



## Green

el dandy said:


> What do you think the odds are that rumor of DA cancelling Impact in September popped up last week, and then the following week DA announces a deal with a new wrestling promotion?
> 
> This stuff isn't coincidence or conspiracy, it is more likely than not accurate.
> 
> If by working together, people mean "ROH will be taking TNA's time slot in September and TNA will be homeless for the second time in 12 months," then yes, they will be working together.


Oh I agree 100%. I'm arguing from the perspective of Impact still existing here. If thats the case, both companies would be retarded not to work together. But I'm also assuming TNA is toast.


----------



## DemBoy

TNA's theme song should be the Rains of Castamere at this point. I'm fucking loving Wednesdays already.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

The news is great for the wrestling business. TNA is likely to not be cancelled!


----------



## fiddlecastro

Green said:


> Why? Because of morality?
> 
> If it makes sense for the show they're on of course they will. You can't expect viewers to watch two completely disconnected wrestling shows one after the other on the same network. Thats business suicide


No, because TNA fucked them over and probably would refuse to participate in anything to do with them going forward.

It's just going to be two separate brands, just to keep Impact afloat until it's canceled. TNA is a dead/dying product on DA. To make ROH associated with a dead/dying product? now THAT would be business suicide.


----------



## JasonLives

But even if TNA knew about this. DA was still willing to get ROH to their network, then give TNA another show. I think I know what TNA would have rather wanted.


----------



## El Dandy

PoisonMouse said:


> Also the Wolves left on bad terms with ROH.


plus there was the ROH/TNA stealing talent issue last year.

ROH will not do business with TNA, at least under each of their current regimes.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Once DA realises hey, we've got wrestling, were still pulling in our average audience plus and where not having to pay to produce anything. Well that's when they'll go cya tna and its happening


----------



## jonoaries

ROH & TNA aren't friends. Being on the same network just means they will cross advertise but I doubt they have anything to do with each other. 

This is like when smoky mountain and ECW's syndicate shows used to come on an hour before and an hour after WWF Superstars.


----------



## Amazing End 96

fiddlecastro said:


> No, because TNA fucked them over and probably would refuse to participate in anything to do with them going forward.
> 
> It's just going to be two separate brands, just to keep Impact afloat until it's canceled. TNA is a dead/dying product on DA. To make ROH associated with a dead/dying product? now THAT would be business suicide.


So you think ROH is going to do better for them ?


----------



## TNA is Here

> Destination America reportedly wants pro wrestling on their network and they want to be the "destination" for the business.


Well I can bullshit on that. They panicked so quickly for the TNA ratings that TNA had what shows on several days and switched it on one day. 

BTW, how can you be on a network and not have exclusivity? Dixie cannot be this dumb a negotiator. Right? Right?


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Lu just got clearance on the biggest network in mexico. They are also getting international clearances to run in other markets.

LU could move to tuesdays, but they are the bridge for aaa to start running more shows stateside. Not to mention getting on unimas and going to univision being more likely. El rey is a good network for lu because they own lu and like sinclair will fund it.

I watch aaa and the lu guys are showing up. Mundo and Cage are main eventing this weekend.

RoH/da is more similar to the deal of new japan/axs in that it's already a produced show and the network has airing rights.

Roh also has none of the negative stigma of tna being a failed cancelled show. ROH also has smart executives in charge. 

Dixie must be a pain of the ass


----------



## PoisonMouse

Someone photoshop Robb Stark as TNA and Roose Bolton as ROH with "Destination America sends their regards"


----------



## PoisonMouse

Amazing End 96 said:


> So you think ROH is going to do better for them ?


Yes. They'll get a similar amount of viewers for less cost. The money they'd have to pay would be significantly less than they'd have to pay for TNA. Since wrestling apart from WWE is now a niche product pretty much, the same people who watch TNA would watch ROH, and those who don't, the numbers would be made up by ROH fans.

Going to DA was always a drop for TNA, but it's a gain for ROH by how they are company wise in terms of rankings.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Amazing End 96 said:


> So you think ROH is going to do better for them ?


Definitely. Since the ROH show is reportedly going to be their usual weekend Sinclair shows, it'll be Lower cost, already produced TV vs. Whatever TNA is. It'll be way better for DA, and probably with similar ratings.


----------



## Green

So basically, wrestling was fine all this time, we just didn't know because Dixie was a bitch to work with?


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Its for 26 weeks.



> @iamjohnpollock
> ROH has announced that their deal on Destination America is currently scheduled for 26 weeks, beginning Wednesday June 3


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

PoisonMouse said:


> Someone photoshop Robb Stark as TNA and Roose Bolton as ROH with "Destination America sends their regards"


----------



## Arthurgos

Amazing End 96 said:


> So you think ROH is going to do better for them ?


If they start doing more live events or even straight up live shows then for sure. RoH would have been cheaper and it probably almost has the same viewers as TNA right now which is struggling to get by as well as apparently not paying its talent.


----------



## TNA is Here

I actually think this is good news for TNA. If DA wants to be a wrestling destination and they want Wednesday to be "Wrestling Night" why would they dump TNA? If I was a betting man, they are gonna keep them post-September.


----------



## Genking48

Has this been shared yet?


----------



## AEA

DA is trending worldwide on Twitter.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Great news for ROH

Always wanted to see the company grow and move forward and this is definitely a big step for them

Interested to see what they do next


----------



## Hencheman_21

I'm giving 3:2 odds that GWF will be announcing they signed with DA by end of the summer.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

26 weeks. Second run show.

Here's what i think. ROH negotiated a 6 month deal with lowered expectations. If ROH does catch fire it puts them in a position to negotiate a better deal.

DA wouldn't be stuck in a money pit like tna. ROH doesn't lose face since it's all second run and sinclair owns them outright. 

It makes sense


----------



## PoisonMouse

Listening to Alverez's podcast, he says DA has zero input on ROH's product since they're just airing syndication. So that's anything interbrand out the window since ROH's top guys don't wanna work with Dixie again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jay Lethal getting back into the national spotlight. Good for him. He deserves it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Indie Night Wars kada


----------



## fiddlecastro

Hencheman_21 said:


> I'm giving 3:2 odds that GWF will be announcing they signed with DA by end of the summer.


I can definitely see GFW getting in as the replacement to TNA, and that's some potential cross-over there with GFW and ROH.


----------



## NitroMark

Joe to pull off a Rick Rude? :mark:

Samoa Joe: "Oh what a difference a day makes!"


----------



## Bookockey

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> 26 weeks. Second run show.
> 
> Here's what i think. ROH negotiated a 6 month deal with lowered expectations. If ROH does catch fire it puts them in a position to negotiate a better deal.
> 
> DA wouldn't be stuck in a money pit like tna. ROH doesn't lose face since it's all second run and sinclair owns them outright.
> 
> It makes sense


 Exactly. DA gets cheap programming with a better chance to get a better return vs. expense. ROH gets added exposure. A win-win for both sides and if it doesn't work out no real losses to either.


----------



## jonoaries

What does it say about your promotion when a network would rather have a syndicated show from another, smaller, promotion than first run of yours?

I'm really hoping Meltzer is lying and TNA isn't getting shafted this badly, they don't even deserve that.


----------



## D.M.N.

https://twitter.com/thewadekeller/status/603640560742735872


----------



## 3MB4Life

Well, Twitter's lighting up about this. Hope ROH plan an awesome show for next week and strike while the iron's hot. They might just get some extra vierwers due to all the hype on social media.


----------



## stevefox1200

DA: We can't wait to run your wrestling show

TNA:THANKS

DA: oh wait, wrong company










we want wrestling, just not your wrestling


----------



## Cliffy

D.M.N. said:


> https://twitter.com/thewadekeller/status/603640560742735872


good move

get the TNA fans used to ROH before TNA gets axed in September.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Who says TNA is REALLY leaving DA. I can see all three promotions being on. It is possible that they are getting rid of TNA/Impact. Or we might see TNA just renamed and thus TNA will not be on DA after September.


----------



## squeelbitch

doesn't make much sense, why would you axe a wrestling company with the bigger fanbase than the one their possibly replacing them with? it make's me think maybe tna has not been cancelled.


----------



## Cliffy

squeelbitch said:


> doesn't make much sense, why would you axe a wrestling company with the bigger fanbase than the one their possibly replacing them with? it make's me think maybe tna has not been cancelled.


because money


----------



## PoisonMouse

So yeah, this means ROH is the number 2 promotion in the US. It gets more exposure than TNA does. It's on the same Network as TNA and it's not in a graveyard slot, in fact it's right before TNA, so it'll get similar numbers, plus it's on another network which means they air in more homes.


----------



## jonoaries

squeelbitch said:


> doesn't make much sense, why would you axe a wrestling company with the bigger fanbase than the one their possibly replacing them with? it make's me think maybe tna has not been cancelled.


I agree...
TNA also has more marketable performers with Angle and The Hardys so it's more than likely just a money and management issue. 

We shall see. I haven't seen anything official about TNA being cancelled but it's really not looking good right now.


----------



## HBK 3:16

squeelbitch said:


> doesn't make much sense, why would you axe a wrestling company with the bigger fanbase than the one their possibly replacing them with? it make's me think maybe tna has not been cancelled.


DA will get the same amount of viewers or even more from ROH that they do from TNA without having to pay as much money, and ROH gets national exposure; it's a win win for both parties.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Here is some food for thought. Will all his connections with DA why did Dave Meltzer not hint at this happening. Without naming RoH he could have said DA was in talks with another company. Leads me to think that he was kept in the dark, Dixie was kept in the dark or both.


----------



## jonoaries

Hencheman_21 said:


> *Here is some food for thought. Will all his connections with DA why did Dave Meltzer not hint at this happening. *Without naming RoH he could have said DA was in talks with another company. Leads me to think that he was kept in the dark, Dixie was kept in the dark or both.


Good question. Meltzer claims he has the inside scoop on everything and yet something this big, ROH on a national network, is beyond him finding out?

Hmmmm...


----------



## Green

PoisonMouse said:


> So yeah, this means ROH is the number 2 promotion in the US. It gets more exposure than TNA does. It's on the same Network as TNA and it's not in a graveyard slot, in fact it's right before TNA, so it'll get similar numbers, plus it's on another network which means they air in more homes.


Thats not enough to make it no 2. It hasn't aired on DA yet, it still has terrible production in tiny arenas, with a mediocre roster.


----------



## PoisonMouse

squeelbitch said:


> doesn't make much sense, why would you axe a wrestling company with the bigger fanbase than the one their possibly replacing them with? it make's me think maybe tna has not been cancelled.


Because ROH is cheaper finance wise. It doesn't cost as much as TNA, plus it'll just be a syndicated show, meaning that it's even cheaper than initially thought. Since it's gonna follow up TNA it'll get similar numbers to TNA. Everyone I know who watches TNA also watches ROH and if they don't, those who exclusively watch TNA are made up by those who exclusively watch ROH. Also TNA and Destination America apparently aren't getting along. Plus ROH doesn't have the stain that TNA does, some advertisers won't advertise on their program. This might be the same for ROH because they may not wanna advertise on wrestling in general, but at least they won't be wasting as much money as they would be with TNA.

Basically cheaper cost for similar numbers.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

This shit is crazy. Is it me or is Pro-Wrestling starting to heat up again?


----------



## jonoaries

ROH isn't #2 until TNA closes it's doors. Syndication is something even Smoky Mountain wrestling had so it's not a real big deal. They still hold shows in dimly lit, compact arenas, if they gain a substantial following and TNA dies then you can crown them.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

HBK 3:16 said:


> DA will get the same amount of viewers or even more from ROH that they do from TNA without having to pay as much money, and ROH gets national exposure; it's a win win for both parties.


ROH has a larger fanbase when it comes to drawing people to shows. TNA is only 2nd because of the tv deal. 

With ROH having the same deal in a better slot I would now consider ROH the #2 promotion in the U.S. 

TNA also cost more. Is associated with tits n ass. Has a damaged reputation for being tacky and trashy; is also ran by a stupid clueless person that could be hard to work with.


----------



## Arthurgos

Hencheman_21 said:


> Who says TNA is REALLY leaving DA. I can see all three promotions being on. It is possible that they are getting rid of TNA/Impact. Or we might see TNA just renamed and thus TNA will not be on DA after September.


Technically that has already happened since they are just IMPACT now but no there is no chance this would happen especially if TNA were not informed. TNA will look for a place to move or will leave themselves but Dixie will run this company into the ground for personal reasons for sure so lets just hope she is legit angry at DA.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

I just want to put on record that I sincerely hope ROH manage to make more of national platform then TNA have. This is a great opurtunity for the company and I think it proves it tortoise can win the race as well. At this point in rows development ie making it to the national game they've got better foundations then then TNA ever have had. They can sell out buildings, they can break even and even turn a profit they've got a lot of the basics covered and can only grow from here.

We as wrestling fans need a well run number two for the good of business whether it's ring of honours turn for that I don't know and it remains to be seen but there's no reason why not.

I've followed TNA from day one as I have ROH. Just I've followed TNA more closely so I'm not gonna become all ROH fan boy all of a sudden and start riding on that wave of glory but what I will say is I hope the next five or ten years provide the hardcore ROH fans with the run they deserve. There's some on here who have been behind this little company for over a decade and today I am made up for them

In wrestling the industry needs to change and adapt every ten years or so, the monopoly of wrestling needs movement in order to develop its audience and create bigger pay days for the boys. Hopefully this is the start of something good.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Wednesday Night Wars.


----------



## TripleG

Wow. DA just bitch slapped TNA with its ring hand. 

At least TNN had the decency to cancel ECW first before going to WWF.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Can you imagine if ROH headlines their first show with Joe/AJ/Daniels...

Can AJ and Joe appear on tv tapings given their respective contracts with NJPW and NXT?


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is great :lol


----------



## Chrome

This is crazy, even :russo couldn't pull off a swerve like this.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Seems like the TNA and DA relationship is done. Hopefully TNA can get another TV deal because I can't see them surviving without one.


----------



## shandcraig

Roh could easily grow but the network owners don't put any extra dime into it to expand.otherwise it will stay at the same level forever.

Although this da deal maybe spark something for roh owners to expand if it does decent


----------



## KingCrash

shandcraig said:


> Roh could easily grow but the network owners don't put any extra dime into it to expand.otherwise it will stay at the same level forever.
> 
> Although this da deal maybe spark something for roh owners to expand if it does decent


Well the owners are cheap and they still got this. 

So now ROH is on TNA's channel, they're shilling figures with a guy who's going to have a match with one of the faces of WWE and a guy who was in TNA and now is in WWE/NXT is doing one of their shows. Definitely didn't see this coming.


----------



## HBK 3:16

CenaBoy4Life said:


> ROH has a larger fanbase when it comes to drawing people to shows. TNA is only 2nd because of the tv deal.
> 
> With ROH having the same deal in a better slot I would now consider ROH the #2 promotion in the U.S.
> 
> TNA also cost more. Is associated with tits n ass. Has a damaged reputation for being tacky and trashy; is also ran by a stupid clueless person that could be hard to work with.


Pretty much, ROH and DA will both gain greatly from this deal, it's win-win for both of them; while TNA is just going to lose and get kicked off the air.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

If Destination America have been negotiating with ROH for a while and didn't tell TNA that's really shitty on there part. 

One thing I've been thinking is maybe Discovery could just put TNA on a different network. I mean if TNA gets cancelled(seems like they will) Discovery will still have the rights to licencing the TNA product abroad considering they have the rights to it.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

> For however much you may want to fault TNA for not having exclusivity, remember that United Talent Agency negotiated the deal for them.


From the observer


----------



## Necramonium

I bet Carter right now is all:


----------



## Green

Feel like this is all some elaborate troll job on TNA.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Well if Scarlett Bordeaux is still on ROH then they've got a new fan in me.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Lord Wolfe

Man, to think The Bullet Club could potentially be on my cable as soon as next week..


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

> From PWInsider:
> 
> *The series on Destination America will be the same series that is owned and distributed by Sinclair Broadcasting. The episodes will debut over the weekend for Sinclair affiliates and then air Wednesday on Destination America.
> 
> *The relationship between Ring of Honor and Destination America relationship is something that has built over the last several months and I am told is independent of whatever is going on between the Network and TNA currently.
> 
> *For ROH, and this is just my speculation, it provides them a national outlet to promote their talents, events and PPV shows. While TNA going from Spike to Destination America might have been seen as a step down, for ROH, it’s the first time they’ve had any national TV exposure and this can only be seen as a big boost.
> 
> I am told that Destination America wants pro wrestling content on their Network and they want to make the cable outlet a “destination” for that.
> 
> *I have not confirmed a timeline for the deal but was told that ROH will be seen weekly through at least the end of the year, possibly longer.


Observer notes

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGCUUF1WMAARR51.png:large


----------



## Vic

fiddlecastro said:


> *I'm sure guys like Daniels, Kaz, Joe, Lethal, and Styles would be thrilled to work with TNA again*. and ROH is really stoked to potentially work with Davey Richards again.
> 
> There will be no invasion.


:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

The observer has said there is no ROH TNA relationship grr


----------



## watts63

It is on!


----------



## linkintpark

So is it time yet to put TNA into the "other wrestling" category and give ROH it's own section, seeing as they'll now clearly be the #2 promotion in the US?


----------



## sharkboy22

And this is big news how? 

I get that ROH is expanding and whatnot but isn't this the same channel that TNA was on that's available in a limited number of homes?


----------



## AEA

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

sharkboy22 said:


> And this is big news how?
> 
> I get that ROH is expanding and whatnot but isn't this the same channel that TNA was on that's available in a limited number of homes?


This will probably double ROH's viewership and get them into places there weren't in before (ex: NYC).


----------



## rotljed

The only thing that really bums me out about this is the timing. If they could've waited juuuuuust a little bit longer they could've had the main event of the first ROH on DA be Samoa Joe and Aj Styles vs Kazarian and Daniels and that would've been just...oh that would've been so great. 

Does anyone else think this might put the official kibosh on Joe in ROH? WWE is cool with him working outside bookings but are they going to be ok with him working on national TV?


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, I don't see a TNA/ROH relationship. Destination America is directly involved with TNA, whereas they're probably just a network for ROH and have no real influence on the direction of the product, as USA, Syfy, etc. is with WWE. 

Pretty cool news though. It'll be interesting to see the ratings for the shows. I always assumed that Destination America had an audience that wasn't likely to care about pro wrestling but perhaps it's just TNA. Surely it would be the death of TNA if ROH got significantly higher ratings.


----------



## KingCrash

Plus it's the replay from the show that premiers Sat/Sun for Sinclair channels so it's not costing them anything else, and if they get the same viewers or even more then they can make a long-term deal with DA or shop it around to see if someone else would bite.


----------



## xgetitawayx

linkintpark said:


> So is it time yet to put TNA into the "other wrestling" category and give ROH it's own section, seeing as they'll now clearly be the #2 promotion in the US?


I was just thinking the same thing...

I wonder if ROH is still going to put the episodes on their website? How long does it take for the new episodes to hit there? With the first showings being on weekends, are the episodes by on the website by Wednesdays?


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

linkintpark said:


> So is it time yet to put TNA into the "other wrestling" category and give ROH it's own section, seeing as they'll now clearly be the #2 promotion in the US?


I've started a thread on the suggestions forum. Seems fair as they now have a national deal.

Plus, hypothetically now with DA ratings and the Sinclair airings in some markets ROH will increase there viewership significantly


----------



## Lazyking

If they get anywhere close to TNA numbers, I gurantee they will get a live special on DA. I'm pretty sure DA isn't paying them much for content but it is some so its a win win for both parties..and a huge blow to TNA.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Oh I've read on rohworld, the extra money Sinclair is getting for ROH is going straight to ROH great news


----------



## Vic

Hencheman_21 said:


> Here is some food for thought. Will all his connections with DA why did Dave Meltzer not hint at this happening. Without naming RoH he could have said DA was in talks with another company. Leads me to think that he was kept in the dark, Dixie was kept in the dark or both.


Because unlike TNA, ROH doesn't have wrestlers willing to sell them down the river? If ROH wants wrestlers to be secretive about something, I'm certain they have enough respect for the company to do so. We rarely get these type of ROH news bits as is. Literally zero dirt sheets were able to report or predict this move because the wrestlers actually give a shit enough to keep the hype train alive for ROH.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! :sodone


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Only three people in ROH knew about the deal, if it had got out the deal would have been off that simple


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> And this is big news how?
> 
> I get that ROH is expanding and whatnot but isn't this the same channel that TNA was on that's available in a limited number of homes?


56 million homes is still a lot of homes (obviously there will be some overlap thought between people that get DA and people that can already watch ROH on their Sinclair channel). For TNA it was a step backwards because they were on Spike but this is a big deal for ROH because they are going to get more exposure and a lot more money which gives them more options.


----------



## krai999

this video sums up everything


----------



## Hencheman_21

Vic said:


> Because unlike TNA, ROH doesn't have wrestlers willing to sell them down the river? If ROH wants wrestlers to be secretive about something, I'm certain they have enough respect for the company to do so. We rarely get these type of ROH news bits as is. Literally zero dirt sheets were able to report or predict this move because the wrestlers actually give a shit enough to keep the hype train alive for ROH.


Except he supposedly has contacts in DA so if RoH wrestlers talk or not is irrelevant. Do not mistake this as an attack on Dave. While not a fan of his I am also not a hater. I try and look at things objectively. I think he does get people to talk and knows things that are going on. And while he may not report on RoH per say, this story ties into the TNA situation. So my question stands. Why did he not know? If people in DA were playing it close to the chest and thus he could not find out it is likely Dixie did not know so people should not get mad at her for not telling her employees. I mean how do you tell them something you do not know.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Necramonium said:


> I bet Carter right now is all:


Kenny King after Spike TV cancelled TNA:











King after DA announced that TNA will likely be gone by September:











King after DA announced their acquisition of airing ROH in syndication:









Poor fucker definitely has to be kicking himself in the ass for burning his bridge with ROH to rejoin TNA.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Hencheman_21 said:


> Except he supposedly has contacts in DA so if RoH wrestlers talk or not is irrelevant. Do not mistake this as an attack on Dave. While not a fan of his I am also not a hater. I try and look at things objectively. I think he does get people to talk and knows things that are going on. And while he may not report on RoH per say, this story ties into the TNA situation. So my question stands. Why did he not know? If people in DA were playing it close to the chest and thus he could not find out it is likely Dixie did not know so people should not get mad at her for not telling her employees. I mean how do you tell them something you do not know.


DA sources might have swung meltz in this one because of the legal action threat or perhaps Dave bringing it up has caused the source some heat. You don't want to tap a source up too much they'll be fired and you lose your source. His reports in the observer are quite comprehensive though so I'm assuming he did know just didn't want to ruin the surprise.

I've gotta say I'm cringing at some TNA fan boy responses.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

krai999 said:


> Does this mean tna has been yamcha'd


Only thing their deaths will share is that they happened via surprise attack. However, at least Yamcha actually died while putting up a fight.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Green said:


> Thats not enough to make it no 2. It hasn't aired on DA yet, it still has terrible production in tiny arenas, with a mediocre roster.


Stateside and in canada roh house shows outdo tna 
They pay everybody on time
They make more money on dvd distribution

Yeah roh has also turned profit. Something tna has never done

Along with tna dropping dvd, toys, cards, and house shows

ROH>TNA


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

jonoaries said:


> ROH isn't #2 until TNA closes it's doors. Syndication is something even Smoky Mountain wrestling had so it's not a real big deal. They still hold shows in dimly lit, compact arenas, if they gain a substantial following and TNA dies then you can crown them.


Selling out bigger and similar venues than tna
Turning profit
Paying employees on time


----------



## PoisonMouse

sharkboy22 said:


> And this is big news how?
> 
> I get that ROH is expanding and whatnot but isn't this the same channel that TNA was on that's available in a limited number of homes?


It doubles their chances of viewership as ROH is now available on two networks, meaning it has more national exposure. It also means that it's got more exposure than TNA right now in terms of homes that can watch it. TNA ain't doing so well right now and ROH can knock them off as the number 2 promotion, all it takes is DA to not renew them in September and its looking like that. Just by being on DA, which may have been a shitty downgrade from TNA, means that Miami, New York, New Jersey and Chicago now have access to RoH. While Destination America is a downgrade for TNA, it's an upgrade for RoH and if TNA is currently on the down and RoH is currently on the up, you just gotta put two and two together.


----------



## lax5150

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



TripleG said:


> Now ROH is...well, they aren't bad, but they aren't the cutting edge gold standard they used to be. And TNA...uh, yeah.



TNA is great since their move to DA. Much much much better than RoH.


----------



## Beatles123

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warbart

I think I'll just sit this one out and watch the fan boys tear each other to threads.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I don't know how to feel about this news.

On one hand, I'm glad for ROH, but on the other hand, this pretty much confirms that TNA's done on DA, come September.*


----------



## Shagz

Are you fucking kidden me?

I thought this was a troll thread. I'm sure someone must of hacked Destination Americas Facebook account
there is know fucking way this is true. WTF just happened? Any words from ROH yet?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



lax5150 said:


> TNA is great since their move to DA. Much much much better than RoH.


I think that's the sad thing about it. It's been awesome since its move. It's just the Hogan Era really fucked up TNA and left this stain on it. If only Dixie heeded the warnings and didn't stick her fingers in her ears.


----------



## Beatles123

> MVP
> ‏@The305MVP
> At no time was TNA talent (that I'm aware of) notified of ROH airing on @DestAmerica . I'll refrain from commenting until after "the call".


*WOW!*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I'd watch it as the lead in! Great move for pro wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Bobryderswebcam said:


> DA sources might have swung meltz in this one because of the legal action threat or perhaps Dave bringing it up has caused the source some heat. You don't want to tap a source up too much they'll be fired and you lose your source. His reports in the observer are quite comprehensive though so I'm assuming he did know just didn't want to ruin the surprise.
> 
> I've gotta say I'm cringing at some TNA fan boy responses.


Didn't want to ruin the surprise? lmao oh that is rich. A reporter that does not want to ruin the surprise. That is like calling him a hack ya know. When he reports on TNA he is a top reporter with good sources, when he does not report on RoH he is protecting the surprise. Classic.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Shagz said:


> Are you fucking kidden me?
> 
> I thought this was a troll thread. I'm sure someone must of hacked Destination Americas Facebook account
> there is know fucking way this is true. WTF just happened? Any words from ROH yet?


*From LordsofPain.net:*


> - Ring of Honor issued the following:
> 
> RING OF HONOR debuts on DESTINATION AMERICA Wednesday, June 3rd
> 
> BALTIMORE, MD (May 27, 2015) - Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (Nasdaq: SBGI) (the “Company”) announced that it has signed a national broadcast deal with Destination America, part of Discovery Communications, for the Company’s professional wrestling promotion, Ring of Honor (“ROH”). ROH will premiere on Destination America for 26 weeks beginning Wednesday, June 3, 2015 at 8pm EST/7pm CST. The announcement was made by Joe Koff, Chief Operating Officer - Ring of Honor Wresting.
> 
> “We are very excited to be partnering with Destination America for the broader distribution of the ROH programming,” commented Joe Koff, Chief Operating Officer - Ring of Honor Wrestling. “ROH will now reach an additional 57 million households including those in New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Philadelphia and other large cities where Ring of Honor is not currently airing.
> 
> ROH has a loyal fan base and is one of the fastest growing major wrestling franchises in the country. With this great partnership with Destination America, we can continue to expand our footprint and reach while producing entertaining, original content and continuing to provide wrestling fans some of the best wrestling content available.”
> 
> “With the electric and intense matches that Ring of Honor provides, Destination America is the network for fans to get an entire evening of jaw-dropping entertainment on Wednesday nights,” said Marc Etkind, General Manager of Destination America. “Ring of Honor showcases tenacity, athleticism and passion and it serves as the place where America’s favorite wrestling stars are born.”
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/Rin...tion_America_TV_Deal.html#JuCk9bGjMfmSOS6t.99


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Wow :lol

An absolute cut throat move from Destination America but incredibly business savvy. Cancel TNA in September but buy a cheaper wrestling product in ROH to replace it. They use ROH leading into TNA on a weekly basis until the cancellation as a vehicle to retain that audience from TNA (They'd have most likely retained a large portion anyway). Incredible stuff.


----------



## Kierranmt homes

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

If TNA does go under (I hope it doesn't) think ROH should try acquire their international TV deals. That coupled with this move would make them huge.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So...do ROH fans actually get this channel? Half of the TNA fans told TNA to fuck off because they didn't have the channel. I would assume it's the same for ROH, without the "fuck off" part of course.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Hencheman_21 said:


> Didn't want to ruin the surprise? lmao oh that is rich. A reporter that does not want to ruin the surprise. That is like calling him a hack ya know. When he reports on TNA he is a top reporter with good sources, when he does not report on RoH he is protecting the surprise. Classic.


Well perhaps more he was protecting his source.


----------



## obby

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## exile123

Okay, I don't follow the wrestling sites so someone explain to me wtf is going on. Is TNA actually canceled? If it is and it was because the advertisers don't want their shit on a wrestling show then why the fuck would DA work out a deal with ANOTHER wrestling show? Won't they just do the same shit to ROH and cancel them later?

None of this shit makes any sense.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Well perhaps more he was protecting his source.


You spin it right round bro, like a record bro right round, round, round


----------



## nate101686

In this day and age of being a wrestling fan its hard to be caught off guard and shocked by news, but that has happened today with this news here is my take on everything 

If the stories floating around with TNA being canned by DA in September didn't carry weight then it just might carry water, i will say this is great for ROH and a very smart and a bit underhanded of DA to do this deal on the slide

If that talent agency repping TNA had half a brian this ROH deal would never had happened, looking at the timeline of all the stories with TNA and DA, its funny that this ROH deal has been in the works for a few weeks which falls in line with TNA pulling most of the Impact replays and the other show they had going on at first

To summarize that TNA conference call Dixie basically said "everything is fine with TNA and DA" yet when someone asked about the opt out clause she said "all tv shows have opt out clauses, but we can't discuss that due to legal reasons" to me that is code for Impact is done without saying it outright, I am curious if DA will reach out to Global Force or other companies


----------



## exile123

nate101686 said:


> In this day and age of being a wrestling fan its hard to be caught off guard and shocked by news, but that has happened today with this news here is my take on everything
> 
> If the stories floating around with TNA being canned by DA in September didn't carry weight then it just might carry water, i will say this is great for ROH and a very smart and a bit underhanded of DA to do this deal on the slide
> 
> If that talent agency repping TNA had half a brian this ROH deal would never had happened, looking at the timeline of all the stories with TNA and DA, its funny that this ROH deal has been in the works for a few weeks which falls in line with TNA pulling most of the Impact replays and the other show they had going on at first
> 
> To summarize that TNA conference call Dixie basically said "everything is fine with TNA and DA" yet when someone asked about the opt out clause she said "all tv shows have opt out clauses, but we can't discuss that due to legal reasons" to me that is code for Impact is done without saying it outright, I am curious if DA will reach out to Global Force or other companies


If DA was willing to pull this kind of shit and fuck over TNA, how is this good for ROH? There is no way I would work out a deal with these shady fucks at DA if I was running ROH. lol


----------



## fiddlecastro

WesternFilmGuy said:


> So...do ROH fans actually get this channel? Half of the TNA fans told TNA to fuck off because they didn't have the channel. I would assume it's the same for ROH, without the "fuck off" part of course.


Well, reportedly, ROH is staying on its current channels, and Destination America will carry it on Wednesdays. Which is pretty huge because DA is available in a lot of places Sinclair Affiliates aren't, most notably New York.


----------



## Fighter Daron

exile123 said:


> Okay, I don't follow the wrestling sites so someone explain to me wtf is going on. Is TNA actually canceled? If it is and it was because the advertisers don't want their shit on a wrestling show then why the fuck would DA work out a deal with ANOTHER wrestling show? Won't they just do the same shit to ROH and cancel them later?
> 
> None of this shit makes any sense.


Destination America is satisfied with Impact! ratings, but they think it is too expensive. I'm sure ROH is a lot more cheaper.


----------



## Sykova

Probably been said before... but this could introduce ROH v. TNA..... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## eldoon

If TNA isnt canned this is good for TNA , ROH and DA

TNA has direct competition but also a lead in with a show indie fans watch and may stick around for 
ROH getting paid
DA has 2 wrestling shows to bet on


----------



## nate101686

exile123 said:


> nate101686 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this day and age of being a wrestling fan its hard to be caught off guard and shocked by news, but that has happened today with this news here is my take on everything
> 
> If the stories floating around with TNA being canned by DA in September didn't carry weight then it just might carry water, i will say this is great for ROH and a very smart and a bit underhanded of DA to do this deal on the slide
> 
> If that talent agency repping TNA had half a brian this ROH deal would never had happened, looking at the timeline of all the stories with TNA and DA, its funny that this ROH deal has been in the works for a few weeks which falls in line with TNA pulling most of the Impact replays and the other show they had going on at first
> 
> To summarize that TNA conference call Dixie basically said "everything is fine with TNA and DA" yet when someone asked about the opt out clause she said "all tv shows have opt out clauses, but we can't discuss that due to legal reasons" to me that is code for Impact is done without saying it outright, I am curious if DA will reach out to Global Force or other companies
> 
> 
> 
> If DA was willing to pull this kind of shit and fuck over TNA, how is this good for ROH? There is no way I would work out a deal with these shady fucks at DA if I was running ROH. lol
Click to expand...

In terms of the exposure this is great for ROH, you make a good point this is pretty damn shady on DA but ROH could be seen just as shady for taking this deal


----------



## PoisonMouse

exile123 said:


> Okay, I don't follow the wrestling sites so someone explain to me wtf is going on. Is TNA actually canceled? If it is and it was because the advertisers don't want their shit on a wrestling show then why the fuck would DA work out a deal with ANOTHER wrestling show? Won't they just do the same shit to ROH and cancel them later?
> 
> None of this shit makes any sense.


Because if you want to get out more than you put in, you find something that you have to put less into. E.g. RoH, which they have to put far less money in since they're just airing syndicated stuff. That means if ROH puts out the same as TNA, then they get more money since they're putting less into ROH. Not only that but when it comes to advertising, they find out if the advertisers simply don't want their stuff on a wrestling show, or a stained name like TNA.


----------



## Vic

Word making the rounds is, is that Destination America is interested in newly taped shows exclusive to them if the syndication deal goes well.


----------



## Beatles123

Oh....THIS is good for ROH. Very, very very good indeed! Even for TNA, as long as it stays on DA. Now you have two fanbases that will be tuning into both to see what the hell they do about each other. In ROH's case even if there is no invasion angle, it's still growth and means ROH is now view-able in more homes, which might even convince Sinclair to open their wallets and increase their budget for national TV.

All this, AND it goes on Wednesday nights with TNA, LU and NXT as competition? ROH's about to step it up big time, I hope! If they do, watch out!


----------



## RobinMask

I nearly spit out my drink when my brother texted to news to me. I mean WOW, that's quite the shocker right there. This deal could be a much needed wind of change. And this makes me even MORE excited that I get to be at a taping in June! :mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Wait a second. It goes up against LU and NXT?


----------



## SpeedStick

Dixie Carter is hard to deal with its the only guess, Dixie Carter really need just let somebody buy TNA she got tv networks running away from her


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I don't know if that's true. It's obvious that DA likes the viewers that wrestling brings. But they want to try their hand with a cheaper product in ROH to see the difference. Nothing about Dixie Carter making networks run away. In the end, it's all about the money.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Watch as the ratings for roh outdo tna weekly. Like once tna comes on people switch like what happens to raw'sthird hour.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Mvpscrewdriver305 said:


> Watch as the ratings for roh outdo tna weekly. Like once tna comes on people switch like what happens to raw'sthird hour.


Any evidence? TNA has more star power and not all the ROH fans will watch DA with NXT and LU, especially if ROH is already on their networks locally.

If ROH does get 400,000 viewers though on DA they would be pretty happy given that they haven't been on SPIKE for the last 10 years.


----------



## bme

Saw the news on another forum, thought it was a fan speaking hypothetically. Funny thing is the site I go to watch ROH has been acting up the last few weeks.

Got DA and definitely will be tuning in or DVRing.

also weather on-screen or off-screen I have no interest in a "war" between ROH/TNA. The moment I see a TNA wrestler in ROH I'm done.


----------



## LSF45

I can't believe Destination America would pull this move.

But, then again, I'd want a new product too if the other one isn't working efficiently. TNA has had chance, after chance, after chance, after chance. I've never watched ROH on TV. I've seen some PPV matches here and there, but nothing outside of that.


Be rest assured, I'll set my DVR for ROH. I've never been the biggest TNA fan and I'll admit that. But, I've tried watching their product in 2010, 2011, 2013, and even this year. It's never hooked me in. Plus, the way their organization works is run about as efficiently as a bunch of kids trying to do Calculus.

I hope ROH succeeds! It's time for a strong number two promotion!


----------



## shandcraig

ROH has to amp its production up sadly to grow. Hopefully they do well so DA likes them and decides to do original content with them.Instead of just showing what the other channels are showing.


----------



## Shagz

Deadman's Hand said:


> *From LordsofPain.net:*


Holly Shit!.

I really hope TNA can stay on TV they are on a fucking roll right now.


----------



## Afterlife

.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow, that's certainly interesting but I don't understand the move at all. Good on ROH I suppose, will they be getting more funds to clean up their production ?


----------



## The5150

DA Using TNA to get Viewers to ROH then in September DA Cancels TNA and ROH Goes to 2 hours is my prediction. I Also doubt ROH would need huge numbers like TNA to stay on the network. They'll be alot cheaper to produce. Who knows we could get a TNA-ROH Merger down the line.


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is a massive insult to TNA. ROH is cheaper and will likely draw better ratings before TNA leaves the network (which will make it even harder for them to get a new deal elsewhere).


----------



## amhlilhaus

It will be very interesting to see what happens if roh is picked up and da wants first run content. Their roster isn't very deep, they don't run angles and while the product is first rate their production is 3rd rate.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Any evidence? TNA has more star power and not all the ROH fans will watch DA with NXT and LU, especially if ROH is already on their networks locally.
> 
> If ROH does get 400,000 viewers though on DA they would be pretty happy given that they haven't been on SPIKE for the last 10 years.


Bs. ROH has more star power than TNA.

TNA has Hardy and Angle that no one cares for in 2015.

ROH has the bullet club, Aj styles, Del Rio, jay lethal, kaz, daniels, Sabin, matt sydal, and samoa joe.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Someone on Wreddit commented, "Reach for the Sky, Dixie!" :lmao


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Bs. ROH has more star power than TNA.
> 
> TNA has Hardy and Angle that no one cares for in 2015.
> 
> ROH has the bullet club, Aj styles, Del Rio, jay lethal, kaz, daniels, Sabin, matt sydal, and samoa joe.


Samoa Joe is on NXT. WWE won't let him be on TV.


----------



## fiddlecastro

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Samoa Joe is on NXT. WWE won't let him be on TV.


He's signed for June's ROH TV tapings.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

When was that signed. I don't think WWE would be too fond of Samoa Joe competing against NXT while being on the roster. Weird having him on both shows at the same time.


----------



## Vic

It was signed before his WWE debut.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Will he be on both shows at the same exact time or will this keep him off NXT for a month?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

fiddlecastro said:


> He's signed for June's ROH TV tapings.


Observer:


> * Samoa Joe can work anywhere with his NXT deal as long as they do not have national TV, so he may not appear on ROH TV moving forward.


----------



## LaMelo

I will definitely watch ROH now. One of the reasons I didn't is I didn't really like the current production and the weird times it comes on.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:dead3 :dead2 this is SOOOOO COLD. :sodone damn.


----------



## bjnelson19705

AWWWWW SHUCKY DUCKY!

Three hours of wrestling other than RAW.

Lucha Underground, NXT AND NOW Ring of Honor


----------



## Mr.Vegan

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :dead3 :dead2 this is SOOOOO COLD. :sodone damn.


It is cold and cruel which is why Dixie should fight back imo.

To play the devil's advocate here, is it even fair to TNA and Dixie that they are being forced to help out ROH in this one sided deal with DA? 

The issue is TNA's exclusive viewership that they have managed to built up over the years. You can hate Dixie all you want for her mistakes and mismanagement, it would be warranted, however you can't also forget the fact that these long time loyal viewers of TNA didn't happen overnight. It was built on ton of investment and hard-work, from buying out TNA from Jeff Jarrett, investment in PPV model despite the debts, nailing a million dollar deal with Spike network, and more importantly signing lots and lots of WWE and WCW relevant stars, who obviously weren't cheap, to raise TNA's profile and awareness over the years. All this work and investment built up the fanbase and the brand known as TNA. So why should Dixie and TNA share this hard-built viewership and fanbase with ROH? They haven't done shit to deserve it. 

Dixie may have been a bad leader but she was committed to TNA. I believe she has the right to fight back for what she clearly built. DA is extremely unprofessional for blind-siding TNA with this deal with ROH. There's a good chance it may even be a breach of contract. Dixie has no reason not to pull out impact immediately off DA. Sure, it would leave TNA without a TV deal and probably collapse the brand eventually but there is no upside in helping out DA and ROH succeed. If TNA stops airing for good, DA loses TNA's loyal viewers which means no exposure for ROH beyond what they actually are, which is just an Indy-fed with about 50,000 - 60,000 viewers average at best.

In my view, Dixie should simply pull out citing breach of contract and leave ROH to rot in this obscure ghost channel. That'd be the best way to hurt them.


----------



## Vic

Stop spamming the same fucking post Vegan.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

He's mad that roh will get more eyes on it and succeed because they are ran by people with business sense

Joe will probably just do house shows.

Really tna shouldn't get to be on air for how shitty it is ran


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I don't hate Dixie tbh.


----------



## Beatles123

Mr.Vegan said:


> It is cold and cruel which is why Dixie should fight back imo.
> 
> To play the devil's advocate here, is it even fair to TNA and Dixie that they are being forced to help out ROH in this one sided deal with DA?
> 
> The issue is TNA's exclusive viewership that they have managed to built up over the years. You can hate Dixie all you want for her mistakes and mismanagement, it would be warranted, however you can't also forget the fact that these long time loyal viewers of TNA didn't happen overnight. It was built on ton of investment and hard-work, from buying out TNA from Jeff Jarrett, investment in PPV model despite the debts, nailing a million dollar deal with Spike network, and more importantly signing lots and lots of WWE and WCW relevant stars, who obviously weren't cheap, to raise TNA's profile and awareness over the years. All this work and investment built up the fanbase and the brand known as TNA. So why should Dixie and TNA share this hard-built viewership and fanbase with ROH? They haven't done shit to deserve it.
> 
> Dixie may have been a bad leader but she was committed to TNA. I believe she has the right to fight back for what she clearly built. DA is extremely unprofessional for blind-siding TNA with this deal with ROH. There's a good chance it may even be a breach of contract. Dixie has no reason not to pull out impact immediately off DA. Sure, it would leave TNA without a TV deal and probably collapse the brand eventually but there is no upside in helping out DA and ROH succeed. If TNA stops airing for good, DA loses TNA's loyal viewers which means no exposure for ROH beyond what they actually are, which is just an Indy-fed with about 50,000 - 60,000 viewers average at best.
> 
> In my view, Dixie should simply pull out citing breach of contract and leave ROH to rot in this obscure ghost channel. That'd be the best way to hurt them.


Posting the same post twice after it gets closed doesn't make it any less stupid. fpalm


----------



## Achilles

Wow, I guess the channel hadn't given up on pro wrestling; it just gave up on TNA.


----------



## LaMelo

Wait so its just a replay of the SBG broadcast that will still air on SBG? So production won't change at all?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I still want my Jay Lethal Medicare commercials, dammit.


----------



## They LIVE

Zayniac said:


> Wait so its just a replay of the SBG broadcast that will still air on SBG? So production won't change at all?


Yup.

The plan is for the episode to air on SBG the weekend before it airs on DA.

DA will prob. add their own bumpers and lower thirds, but the actual show itself will be the same.

This is actually really great for ROH since as a syndication deal, DA is just paying them to license out the show. 

They have zero stroke in regards to creative, or who should be champ or production or any other aspect of how the actual show is run.


----------



## Vic

Reports say if ratings are good, then DA has the option for first run shows exclusive to them, so we have potential for two alternative ROH shows. One canon to SBG, and another canon to DA. I'd even say SBG might give DA exclusivity if things go well enough.


----------



## Beatles123

Zayniac said:


> Wait so its just a replay of the SBG broadcast that will still air on SBG? So production won't change at all?


Although it may entice SBG to step up the budget themselves since they are reaching more homes now.


----------



## jonoaries

Fight
Dixie
Fight


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Yeah...about 40 million more homes. I guess that is something.


----------



## BoothBayBruce

SUPER BETA PROSTATE!!!


----------



## Amazing End 96

ROH production is pathetic don't know how any could that show seriously.


----------



## Beatles123

Maybe if you watched, you'd see.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Beatles123 said:


> Although it may entice SBG to step up the budget themselves since they are reaching more homes now.


The buzz on rohworld seems to be that the extra revenue is going directly into ROHs budget. I would be surprised if production isn't stepped up over the next few weeks.

If we are honest the lighting isn't too dissimilar to that of impacts


----------



## sillymunkee

who is left? I understand they have a good deal with NJPW right now but that won't last forever. I haven't watched ROH really ever but try to follow the results and such through WF. I haven't really bothered to do that since the SBG deal since it became difficult with the live shows and TV not really syncing up. 5 years ago they could have made a larger pardon the pun impact IMO.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe if you watched, you'd see.


Hey more national promotions the better, I am not huge on tna going away still, and part of my wrestling fansim will die but ROH going national is great for the business and I would rather it be in this spot than a TNA in terrible shape like it is, which is it is, though I hope some indy replaces TNA in a small way due to the minor impact they leave, also there will need to be a new number 1 indy promotion if things go right, who, PWG I don't know.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Amazing End 96 said:


> ROH production is pathetic don't know how any could that show seriously.


Better than the shit product TNa has put out in 2014 and the good but boring to me product of 2015, like if TNA was putting out 2012 style product then I could see that, because that combined with lighting could make up for it. Also tna is going under most likely, so ROH going national I say take what we can get, and plus ROH deserves this.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Vic said:


> Reports say if ratings are good, then DA has the option for first run shows exclusive to them, so we have potential for two alternative ROH shows. One canon to SBG, and another canon to DA. I'd even say SBG might give DA exclusivity if things go well enough.


Going to be honest I actually do not want DA to get ANY say on the product, TNA's is solid but BORING at times, lacks energy, so I am acaully would be glad to see the one to SBG and one to DA actually. I am just glad ROH is national.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Beatles123 said:


> Maybe if you watched, you'd see.


yeah its terrible.


----------



## Beatles123

Bobryderswebcam said:


> The buzz on rohworld seems to be that the extra revenue is going directly into ROHs budget. I would be surprised if production isn't stepped up over the next few weeks.
> 
> If we are honest the lighting isn't too dissimilar to that of impacts


Got a link to this?


----------



## PoisonMouse

Vic said:


> Reports say if ratings are good, then DA has the option for first run shows exclusive to them, so we have potential for two alternative ROH shows. One canon to SBG, and another canon to DA. I'd even say SBG might give DA exclusivity if things go well enough.


Exclusivity wouldn't be good for ROH. By being on two networks, it's getting more potential viewers, since DA is reaching into areas Sinclair doesn't reach and vice versa.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Observer radio on this whole thing https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1-thE9mWSXE

Says there is no doubt ROH is now the number two promotion unless Lucha get there deals sorted.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

> The situation with Destination America and pro wrestling took a unique turn on 5/27 with the announcement that Ring of Honor would be starting on the station on 6/3, airing at 8 p.m. and 11 p.m.
> 
> The Wednesday time slot would be on the same night as TNA. TNA will continue the planned airing from 9-11 p.m. While not confirmed, it is believed that TNA will retain a Friday night replay, moving to Midnight to 2 a.m.
> 
> The ROH deal has been in negotiations well before the Discovery Network sent out its memo on or around 5/11 that announced that they would be canceling TNA programming at the end of September, although the deal itself was just signed this week. However, the announcement date of 5/27 was scheduled for a few weeks, as the deal had been agreed to in principle but both sides had kept it secretive.
> 
> TNA had scheduled a conference call with talent on 5/27 to discuss the story in last week's Observer. Originally, when the story broke, TNA had said it would discuss it at the next television tapings, which were more than a month away.
> 
> Later, they sent a message to talent stating: "It has come to our attention that several internet news sources have falsely attributed statements to TNA, its executives and broadcasting partner. These false statements constitute defamation and if necessary we will seek all legal remedies available to us."
> 
> TNA was not aware of the negotiations with ROH by Destination America, nor of the contract signing until Destination America announced it on its Twitter account just hours before their talent meeting. Other sources indicated Destination America had also had talks with Jeff Jarrett in recent weeks, who seems like the odd man out.
> 
> The ROH deal with Destination America is short-term, expiring on 12/2, so for now, this is something of a experiment, The ROH show that airs in syndication in Sinclair Broadcasting stations and a few other syndicated stations around the country on weekend time slots, which will also air on Sunday nights on NESN as part of a new deal, would then air the following Wednesday night on Destination America.
> 
> The NESN deal closed at the time same, to far less publicity. The ROH syndicated that airs over the weekend will air at 8 p.m. Eastern on the regular feed of NESN (New England Sports Network), as opposed to the non-New England feed that ROH had just started airing on a few weeks ago. That deal goes into effect on 6/7.
> 
> As a sports network that carries local live sports programming, including the Boston Red Sox, the show won't air in that slot when there is a conflict. I'm not sure in those weeks if they'll give it a new slot or just not air it.
> 
> NESN is a major sports station in the Boston market, which ROH previously didn't have television in. That NESN feed is on DirecTV and Dish Network, although it's on a premium sports tier in both. NESN is available in four million homes in the New England area and five million more currently have the sports tiers between DirecTv and Dish that also carry the station.
> 
> The upside of ROH is that it would cost Destination America less money than TNA, but they would be able to, in theory, maintain the ratings that wrestling delivers. Or they could decide that the synergy for the two products will boost numbers enough to not cancel TNA as planned. As noted last week, there are a ton of moving pieces and this story is very much in progress.
> 
> Dixie Carter tried to claim the stories reported were false, and that they expected to be on Destination America in 2016, but then deflected questions about whether or not they contractually could be canceled at the end of September.
> 
> The wrestlers at the meeting were not happy because they felt overall Carter was being evasive, and also it was hard to buy the idea that she was presenting that adding ROH to Destination America was to their benefit. The keys to the talent question and answer period is that talent complained that they wanted better lines of communications.
> 
> TNA does have a multi-year deal with the Destination America, but the station has an out clause at the end of the current television season.
> 
> She also stated that all announced dates are still on the schedule and there are no changes in plans.
> 
> Two weeks ago, the Discovery Network sent out a memo stating: "Destination America is not renewing TNA Wrestling next year. While the ratings were strong, the audience was not large enough to justify the program investment. We plan to honor the current contract and continue to air original episodes of TNA Wrestling on Friday nights through the end of the third quarter 2015. When the up-front rate card is released, the Friday night anthology title will now be called 'American Tales,' which will be a combination of Paranormal and Americana programming. I hope this is good news given all of the advertisers that included TNA on their DNA list."
> 
> The DNA list is for when advertisers buy time on the station as a whole instead of just a specific show, the DNA, or Do Not Advertise list, is something sponsors list for shows they specifically don't want their ads on.
> 
> We had contacted Carter as soon as we received the information that the show was being canceled for a comment or if she knew anything different. A week later, Destination America announced, with no warning and after a month of television had been taped with references to Friday's, that the show would be moved to Wednesdays. We had also contacted Carter at that point asking if the move to Wednesdays meant a change at the Discovery Network. At the time, the people who had received the original memo had not heard of any changes in plans for TNA.
> 
> So Carter was well aware for more than one week of the issue and that a story was likely to be written and did not comment. She did not make an attempt to clarify it, or give her slant on it. But then company officials Bob Ryder and Billy Corgan played attack the messenger. At no point did the company actually address anything specific in last week's issue, but seemed trying to confuse the issue and make it like this horrible guy was spreading lies about the company.
> 
> Ryder wrote: "For almost 13 years some people have predicted we were about to go out of business. It's no more true today than it was then."
> 
> Of course, nowhere in the story did I write TNA was going out of business. I even made it clear the story was still ongoing, only that the Discovery Network was planning on canceling TNA programming.
> 
> Corgan, a rock star as the key man in the "Smashing Pumpkins" band and a long time wrestling fan, wrote, "It wouldn't be so bad if the whole truth was being reported and the person reporting wasn't being worked himself by a sloppy angle."
> 
> In other words, he was claiming there was an angle going on, which can only be presumed that TNA creative is doing a storyline where they are about to lose television, and channel the spirit of Brian Pillman. The only way this could be an angle would be to tell the Discovery Network to release a memo, tell their key management officials, and alert their advertising department, for an angle. Well, if that's the case, they should be proud that they managed to get the angle out. The response was identical to last year, when Vince Russo accidentally sent a memo that was meant for Mike Tenay, with bullet points on how to announce the show, and pushed the wrong button on his computer and it went to wrestling reporter Mike Johnson of PW Insider. Johnson then revealed that it was proof that Russo was working for TNA, which TNA had attempted to keep a secret because Spike TV, its broadcast partner, had made it clear they didn't want to have anything to do with Russo. It was right after that came out that Spike informed Carter they were not renewing at the end of their contract, but also made it clear they would keep that information quiet to allow her to have better leverage to make a new deal, and also because it doesn't serve the station well to announce so far in advance that they have a lame duck show.
> 
> Corgan claimed to have read the story, saying, "For your info, I did read your highly irresponsible piece. And as much as I love Vinny Ru, this is a different situation." The Vinny Ru comment had to do with me saying to Corgan his excuse was identical to the one Russo used when Johnson broke his story, and that Johnson was a dummy who had been easily worked by an angle.
> 
> Corgan clearly didn't read the Observer last week, most notably the part about himself, because when it was then brought up, he clammed up.
> 
> While Carter avoided mentioning my name, Corgan went off on me in specific at the conference call.
> 
> Similarly, Discovery was not planning on announcing TNA's not being renewed publicly, although the station, a week after the story broke, had still not commented on the future or publicly given TNA a vote of confidence.
> 
> ROH's syndication deal with Sinclair Network is mainly in mid-sized markets, and this gives them television exposure in both some of their key live event markets like New York, Chicago and Philadelphia, but also in major markets like Houston, San Francisco and Los Angeles. ROH had been in talks with Spike TV about doing specials on the station but Spike, which had confirmed the talks, had told us that nothing was imminent when it came to a doing a pro wrestling deal.
> 
> With its syndicated package, Destination America and NESN, ROH will clearly be the No. 2 wrestling company in the U.S. as far as exposure goes, unless Lucha Underground clears Univision.
> 
> Joe Koff confirmed to us that the first four ROH television shows on Destination America will be from the 5/16 taping in Toronto, featuring New Japan talent. The 6/3 show will have Kushida vs. Will Ferrara, Silas Young vs. Takaaki Watanabe, Moose vs. Colby Corino and Mark & Jay Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak & J Diesel. It's actually from a marquee standpoint, a rather weak lineup for a debut show.
> 
> However, the second show features Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. Kyle O'Reilly in a handicap match for the tag titles, Jushin Liger vs. Dalton Castle and IWGP tag champs Matt Taven & Michael Bennett vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows. The third hour, which will serve as the Go Home show for ROH's 6/19 PPV from New York, features the contract signing for the Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal double title match, as well as a great Hiroshi Tanahashi & Liger vs. ACH & Matt Sydal bout. The 6/24 show, which will be the lead-in to TNA's go home almost live show, will be the best of the taping, with Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and The Young Bucks & A.J. Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada & Rocky Romero & Baretta.
> 
> There are many different ways this story can go. If ROH proves to do equal numbers as TNA, while costing far less, that would affect a future decision. But TNA does have bigger names mainstream and better production values, plus its big edge is their show airs first on Destination America while ROH will have aired both in syndication and on NESN before it hits the station. In addition, ROH will have the disadvantage, at least through 8/5, of going head-to-head with Lucha Underground on El Rey. While that show does small numbers, the two groups are competing for an overlapping audience.
> 
> Logically, the ROH numbers should not be as good as the TNA numbers. Will the difference be large enough to where this makes TNA look good and saves them? It is also very possible that the combination of both will help the numbers for both. But, as noted in the memo, there still is the advertising issue.
> 
> ROH is planning on doing PPV shows on Friday nights from this point forward, so the go-home show that airs over the weekend, and again on Wednesday, would build do the PPV. If the show was on Sunday night, then the Wednesday show on Destination America would be hyping a show that had already taken place.
> 
> Another big question, not answered at press time, revolves around Samoa Joe and the WWE.
> 
> Those at WWE had of late said that they were not interested in any TNA talent when their contract was up (Samoa Joe was talked with and has a deal so it's a rule of sorts, but not an unbreakable one) because they didn't want talent already exposed nationally on cable. WWE has always considered that ROH talent did not fall into that category. Many wrestlers of late have opted to go to ROH instead of TNA, even at better money offers. There are a number of different reasons why, but a major one for younger talent was the feeling that going to TNA means it's very difficult to go to WWE, the ultimate goal of almost everyone. ROH, given the success of Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, C.M. Punk and to a lesser extent Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn, was considered a route to WWE, as well as to New Japan.
> 
> Samoa Joe agreed to work for ROH for televised events and future dates when it did not have national cable clearance. The entire dynamic has now changed. And because this change was so sudden, at press time, nobody seemed to have any definitive answers.


From the observer


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Would of been hyped had this been 2005-2008, ROH is stale as shit at the moment


----------



## Trublez

Jay Lethal on my tv screen again + Bad Influence :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not sure if posted yet, but... :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron

http://i.imgur.com/jwuAOjc.jpg


----------



## Loudness

I will download the episode to see if they're any good now, the last time I watched ROH was like in 2012, after the Steen/Generico feud I just gave no single fuck about ROH anymore, these two were the last guys in ROH I cared about and soon after they were snatched up by WWE leaving the show full of jobbers and I completely dislike Adam Cole and never cared about the Briscoes. Prime ROH was 2009 and before IMHO, I don't see them doing any better than even TNA if they're still the same as back in 2012, they're both basically either WWE lite or NXT lite with a worse roster.


----------



## fiddlecastro

DGenerationMC said:


> I still want my Jay Lethal Medicare commercials, dammit.


----------



## animus

Talking about a low risk/high reward for all parties. It creates an added revenue stream for ROH and it creates cheap content for DA. I'm unsure if I have DA, but if I don't I'll just watch the ROH episodes that pop on at midnight on Saturdays. I think this is a good chance to evaluate ROH from a Sinclair perspective. If the ratings are good, I see them investing more into the product and going to bigger better things. 

I'm not ready to call ROH the #2 nationwide company. They could potentially be there someday. Lets see how they stand after this 26 week trial balloon before such proclamations.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

The three TV deals they have now gives them a far superior reach in more markets then ever before. This can only serve to reveloutionise ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

I am sure the people at ROH is tired of hearing and seeing number 2 from the IWC. That just look a little tacky. ROH feels like they're the best.


----------



## lax5150

Loudness said:


> I don't see them doing any better than even TNA if they're still the same as back in 2012, they're both basically either WWE lite or NXT lite with a worse roster.



TNA has a great roster IMO and their shows have been fantastic this year. I just dislike their new camera work.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

animus said:


> Talking about a low risk/high reward for all parties. It creates an added revenue stream for ROH and it creates cheap content for DA. I'm unsure if I have DA, but if I don't I'll just watch the ROH episodes that pop on at midnight on Saturdays. I think this is a good chance to evaluate ROH from a Sinclair perspective. If the ratings are good, I see them investing more into the product and going to bigger better things.
> 
> I'm not ready to call ROH the #2 nationwide company. They could potentially be there someday. Lets see how they stand after this 26 week trial balloon before such proclamations.


They have a new toy deal
Successful dvd and on deman service
Do well in merchandise 
Run events at a profit
Regularly tour 
And now have three TV deals which gets them into more households and markets then TNA.

Whilst is early days ROH has better foundations at this point then TNA ever did when going national.

It wouldn't surprise me to see a ROH video game at some stage. There's no reason they can't become the hot new product


----------



## dan the marino

This ROH, TNA, Destination America triple-threat shit is more interesting than any actual storyline going on in wrestling right now.


----------



## lax5150

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This ROH, TNA, Destination America triple-threat shit is more interesting than any actual storyline going on in wrestling right now.


That's why I hope that people will actually tune in. It's a big hype right now.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

lax5150 said:


> That's why I hope that people will actually tune in. It's a big hype right now.


I just hope people don't compare both of the ratings.
A fairer comparison would be TNA on FSN when they got there first national deal


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I don't really get why anyone would look at this as ROH taking a "shot" against TNA. TNA not being around does nothing to help ROH. Many of the "names" ROH has now are "names" in part due to their time in TNA. The more ways available for wrestlers to make names for themselves the better it is for the business as a whole.


----------



## deepelemblues

Destination America with the greatest swerve since I don't know when


----------



## Bix

Joe Koff seems optimistic this won't be the end of Samoa Joe in ROH:

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0528/595743/roh-coo-talks-destination-america-deal/



> "We have not heard otherwise, so I don't have the answer for you. We have contracts—they have contracts. I'm hoping that since he was able to take our booking when we had a TV program with significant coverage. I don't know at this point, I am counting on him to be on TV with us as long as he appears with us, but I guess we'll find out."


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bobryderswebcam said:


> Observer radio on this whole thing https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1-thE9mWSXE
> 
> Says there is no doubt ROH is now the number two promotion unless Lucha get there deals sorted.


May be true, but their hatred of tna is legendary.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Nah roh is number 2 as far as availability and as a touring show.

They just need a really good debut show, the one tentatively announced is way too drole to be a debut show. It should be a best of with aj, joe, the addiction. and then next week start pumping out with the new japan shows.


----------



## shandcraig

I've watched tna way more then roh.but the pure fact is roh is 2 now. Purely because they have been constsntly touring and out selling tna on road events. Plus the only reason why tns was 2nd is because they where in way more homes with the betwork and mainly because they pissed so much more money into it.

Roh hardly gets any money or huge names.so the comparison is impressive. If the roh owners can auctely have a bigger vision and put more money into production. Roh can get really big because they have a great brand behind them.plus the brand recognization is clear un like tna slash impact wrestling. So I hope all the best with growth finnaly for them and Im also excited for gfw.

Love you tna but your owner can't pull it


----------



## BWRBrett

If ROH can draw 3/4 of TNA's audience or close to it, they're number 2 since if you combine it with the syndicated ratings the numbers would add up to being bigger than TNA. If they flop and get shit numbers, say 1/4 or less of TNA's audience, around 100-150,000, then TNA will still have the larger overall TV audience until they're off the air in September. I think if ROH can get in the 200-350,000 range though, they're set. I really hope they make some tweaks to their product/presentation to make it more marketable to a broader TV audience.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Tv audience and live show gated for roh is why they are number 2 now.


----------



## TheHidden01

Heh, this whole story reminds me why being a wrestling fan is the best. What a fucking story! I've not watched alot of ROH, prefer NJPW as my main alternative, but will certainly watch their shows when they debut on DA.

TH


----------



## WBS

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

Bob Ryder:

On the comparison of ROH and TNA:

"We have a pretty wrestling centric product already. I think it's more likely that ROH will have to improve their production values so they compare more favorably with us. Their lighting an production needs a bit of work."


----------



## Real Deal

When I first read this news, I was reminded of the *Monday Night Wars*.

I wonder if that's what DA is shooting for...and not so much a network ratings war, obviously, but more of an internal ratings war between two wrestling companies that, ultimately, can draw both batch of fans into their shows.

For me, DA is going to dump TNA on its head...or someone approached them with the idea that two wrestling companies, battling each other, would be a wonderful idea. You won't necessarily guarantee that without actually broadcasting them both.


----------



## boxing1836

:mark::mark::mark::markoes this mean we have the possibility to see AJ Styles on tv again when he comes over from new japan ?


----------



## lax5150

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



WBS said:


> Bob Ryder:
> 
> On the comparison of ROH and TNA:
> 
> "We have a pretty wrestling centric product already. I think it's more likely that ROH will have to improve their production values so they compare more favorably with us. Their lighting an production needs a bit of work."


He is right about that.


----------



## NotGuilty

oh my god lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

The production has improved considerably tho, Bob would know this if he took time out from groping male wrestlers to actually watch the show.


----------



## manchesterdud

mayby in USA ROH mayby no 1 but americans hate TNA anyway 

but globally TNA are miles ahead of ROH and are still beating WWE in some country's.....thats not to say ROH won't take that spot in the future i think they need to start expanding globally now for that to happen


----------



## WBS

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



lax5150 said:


> He is right about that.


Hey maybe TNA's production is better than ROH's, but since TNA has really a poor production they should not make any comments about it.. 

I still believe that ROH's production is not so much inferior to what tna has..


----------



## Canadian

animus said:


> Talking about a low risk/high reward for all parties. It creates an added revenue stream for ROH and it creates cheap content for DA. I'm unsure if I have DA, but if I don't I'll just watch the ROH episodes that pop on at midnight on Saturdays. I think this is a good chance to evaluate ROH from a Sinclair perspective. If the ratings are good, I see them investing more into the product and going to bigger better things.
> 
> I'm not ready to call ROH the #2 nationwide company. They could potentially be there someday. Lets see how they stand after this 26 week trial balloon before such proclamations.


Agreed fully. This can be beneficial for both companies and is no risk for ROH. DA is not paying for production as its merely a repeat of the Sinclair syndicate broadcasts from the weekend. Super swerve and savvy move by DA to say the least. ROH before and now after TNA (east coast only) will increase their brand aware in some previously untapped mega markets.

I was very happy to see that ROH added a big screen to the entrance when I was at global Wars, but the production must improve. Of course, certain facilities limit their lighting setup but eventually they ll improve upon that.


----------



## LaMelo

Like I have said more wrestling on tv is a good thing.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

I have to say, I've actually enjoyed conversing with ROH fans on this thread, passionate, knowledgable, realistic and not so caught up on fan boyism to see the bigger picture. Kudos lads.

Anyway the first week aj styles is on they should run adverts all through tna hyping it up and tna should run ads during ROH broadcasts as well. This is going to be interesting to see how the Wednesday wars plays out especially as both shows are recorded. I expect tna to sign a few ROH guys who aren't tied up now if they get the chance.


----------



## USAUSA1

Zayniac said:


> Like I have said more wrestling on tv is a good thing.


I just wish they could space it out.


----------



## downnice

*ROH iPPV's on Destination America*

I think they should put these shows on Destination America. So will they do it?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ROH iPPV's on Destination America*

Why would they give something that people are paying for away on tv?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: ROH iPPV's on Destination America*

Do you mean old ones? That could be a way to introduce the product to the masses.


----------



## downnice

*Re: ROH iPPV's on Destination America*

Yes I think they should show maybe Final Battle 2014 and the 13th Anniversary show I think it would help get people caught up storyline wise


----------



## CoolGuy45

*Re: ROH iPPV's on Destination America*

Hate to nitpick but they aren't iPPVs anymore, they're just PPVs.


----------



## TNA is Here

shandcraig said:


> I've watched tna way more then roh.but the pure fact is roh is 2 now. Purely because they have been constsntly touring and out selling tna on road events. Plus the only reason why tns was 2nd is because they where in way more homes with the betwork and mainly because they pissed so much more money into it.
> 
> Roh hardly gets any money or huge names.so the comparison is impressive. If the roh owners can auctely have a bigger vision and put more money into production. Roh can get really big because they have a great brand behind them.plus the brand recognization is clear un like tna slash impact wrestling. So I hope all the best with growth finnaly for them and Im also excited for gfw.
> 
> Love you tna but your owner can't pull it


Again, it's not been proven that ROH has outdrawn TNA in individual house shows. They are touring more for sure but that's it. 

I've seen ROH events where AJ Styles was there and there couldn't have been more than 200 people in there.


----------



## Memphis Fan

TNA is Here said:


> Again, it's not been proven that ROH has outdrawn TNA in individual house shows. They are touring more for sure but that's it.
> 
> I've seen ROH events where AJ Styles was there and there couldn't have been more than 200 people in there.


200 people ? That is incorrect . ROH averages about 1,100 fans per show. The smallest crowd this year is 800 fans . They sell out just about every show. The NJPW shows drew over 5,000 fans for 4 events . Why did you get 200 fans as a number ? Any show with AJ draws from 800 to 1,100. I was at AJ 's return in Nashville , it was a sell out . ROH could not tour if they only drew 200 fans . You are incorrect sir. 

TNA does not tour because they do not draw. ROH is the number two company. They are part of a multi - billion dollar broadcasting empire . The game has changed .


----------



## LaMelo

I'm so pumped for the debut!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I hope for ROH's sake that they have a good first show. I know a few people already saw it because it aired in some markets early. Hopefully it keeps viewers attention.


----------



## TNA is Here

Memphis Fan said:


> 200 people ? That is incorrect . ROH averages about 1,100 fans per show. The smallest crowd this year is 800 fans . They sell out just about every show. The NJPW shows drew over 5,000 fans for 4 events . Why did you get 200 fans as a number ? Any show with AJ draws from 800 to 1,100. I was at AJ 's return in Nashville , it was a sell out . ROH could not tour if they only drew 200 fans . You are incorrect sir.
> 
> TNA does not tour because they do not draw. ROH is the number two company. They are part of a multi - billion dollar broadcasting empire . The game has changed .


Again the show I watched with AJ there, there didn't seem to have that many people. I was actually shocked by this. And the whole thing looked like it was in a barn somewhere. If what I saw is was what is referred to as "#2 !" good God, wrestling is in terrible shape. I shat on TNA for their presentation before but they've never been in something that looked like what I saw. 

Also people could say St Clair is an empire but their reach have been minimal with PPV shows basically done on the net. And they cannot even afford ONE TNA wrestler amongst their top earners. If ROH would hire Kurt Angle for a year for example, they would go out of business. 

Look I understand how some fans of certain feds have this little guy complex but before saying that ROH is now clear #2 , let's wait and see. Let's wait till it's official. Hell I know that TNA sucks at house shows but it's not horrible numbers. But the fact is, even if say TNA was touring as much as ROH for example and ROH was doing better numbers, TNA would still be #2 . For example, if TNA wanted to re-hire Daniels and Kaz, do you think they would stick with ROH? Of course not, cause TNA still is "big time" compared to ROH.

Not saying TNA is better, just saying, unless something very big happens, TNA will still be number 2 for a while. Just being realistic here.


----------



## nwoblack/white

There showing the same program that was on the local channels this past weekend? 

I mean it was an ok show but god I hope they edit out or replace the moose/corinos son's match.


----------



## phazeone1

Lol roh just sold me with that one opening promo... Sad that simple promo was better than anything I seen from wwe


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Yes! Kushida, love him with Shelley, with the right guy his style can be thrilling.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Liking the looks of the show, probably just because it's different; reminds me of GLORY on Spike for some reason.


----------



## nwoblack/white

Roh just has a much more adult feel then typical WWE shows.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Wrestling Wednesday motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lord Wolfe said:


> Liking the looks of the show, probably just because it's different; reminds me of GLORY on Spike for some reason.


That's a good call. Different is good for me after so much WWE uniformity.Plus the product is better.


----------



## nwoblack/white

Silas young is my boy lol ..followed him from his days in All-American Wrestling.

wish we had more wrestlers like him these days. Certified badass and solid ring worker


----------



## Natecore

Everybody finally got to see the smallest trunks in pro wrestling worn by Silas Young.


----------



## phazeone1

Every wrestling fan should be watching tna and roh imo. If you care about the business and want to see change in wwe then this is the way.. Even if you aren't a fan or even if you hate tna or whatever your reason is... You don't even got to watch the show! by simply DVRing the show and deleting it after, I belive it still counts as a view. I know my one view isn't changing much but I hope some people reading will see my point in things.. Monopoly isn't good for fans. Wcw got big and pushed Wwf to get creative.. Hopefully these shows draw more people. And the tna moving / cancelled drama is such a good marketing scheme. Think about it. Everyone is talking tna. Smart move, I wouldn't be surprised if that news was manufactured. I could be wrong. Anyways think about it people


----------



## nwoblack/white

Fucks sake there actually going to show corino/moose ugh..face palm...not a good match for your national outing roh


----------



## bjnelson19705

At least they don't show commercial during matches too. I hope...


----------



## Shadowcran

nWoblack/white said:


> There showing the same program that was on the local channels this past weekend?
> 
> I mean it was an ok show but god I hope they edit out or replace the moose/corinos son's match.


They didn't....

Anyways, I'm thrilled to get this on DestAmerica as the damned local affiliate always had the volume messed up for it. 

With this addition...dare to dream..TNA/ROH/ combine...Maybe others.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Jay Lethal is still heel?


----------



## nwoblack/white

Shadowcran said:


> They didn't....
> 
> Anyways, I'm thrilled to get this on DestAmerica as the damned local affiliate always had the volume messed up for it.
> 
> With this addition...dare to dream..TNA/ROH/ combine...Maybe others.


yea I actually had that problem too with the sound. Thought it was just messed up on my DVR or something.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Great to see Mark Biscoe on my screen, he has to be one of my favorite characters in wrestling.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Finally I can watch ROH on TV instead of online. :mark:

I saw this show live in Toronto (and the three upcoming shows as well).


----------



## Natecore

I wish I had something to help me with my knee and back pain a number to call or something.


----------



## StanStansky

I haven't seen the Briscoes wrestle since I saw them live like 7 or 8 years ago. Forgot how awesome they are.


----------



## The Weeknd

nWoblack/white said:


> Fucks sake there actually going to show corino/moose ugh..face palm...not a good match for your national outing roh


Was cringing hard at that and the commentary, pretty mediocre episode tbh


----------



## Shadowcran

Got to say, ROH reminds me of the old days when I was around 7 and watching Mid South Wrestling...geez, 37 years ago......holy shit, what's with this barbershop bit? Are they throwing the towel in already? Fight for life, TNA!


----------



## Natecore

Shadowcran said:


> Got to say, ROH reminds me of the old days when I was around 7 and watching Mid South Wrestling...geez, 37 years ago......holy shit, what's with this barbershop bit? Are they throwing the towel in already? Fight for life, TNA!


He's the #1 contender and don't you try to deny it.


----------



## Shadowcran

Natecore said:


> I wish I had something to help me with my knee and back pain a number to call or something.


Try 2 Acetaminophen combined with 1 Ibuprofin pills. If it doesn't work, try 3 and 2.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Show wasn't as exciting as it could've and should've been IMO. Still a decent debut. Guess now that the show is on National TV, they just might step their game up with the upcoming shows if they want to be slotted in TNA's spot come next year which I see happening.


----------



## BrooklynNXT

This is my 1st ever viewing of a ROH show & I'm already hooked. I have known about ROH and their roster but I was truly invested because I never got a chance due to DirecTV not carrying Sinclair & me not wanting to go through streaming it online. 

This show was fun , the Briscoes entrance really had me hype & Lethal was hilarious on commentary


----------



## Natecore

Shadowcran said:


> Try 2 Acetaminophen combined with 1 Ibuprofin pills. If it doesn't work, try 3 and 2.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Lord Wolfe said:


> Show wasn't as exciting as it could've and should've been IMO. Still a decent debut. Guess now that the show is on National TV, they just might step their game up with the upcoming shows if they want to be slotted in TNA's spot come next year which I see happening.


The next 3 shows are gonna be from the same night (Global Wars Night 2) and the night only gets better. They skipped the opener Will Ferrera vs KUSHIDA, so hopefully they stick that match in somewhere.

Trust me, the next 3 shows are gonna be awesome.


----------



## Last Chancery

Leon Knuckles said:


> The next 3 shows are gonna be from the same night (Global Wars Night 2) and the night only gets better. They skipped the opener Will Ferrera vs KUSHIDA, so hopefully they stick that match in somewhere.
> 
> Trust me, the next 3 shows are gonna be awesome.


I saw Will Ferrera vs. KUSHIDA. It was the first match on the show tonight.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Leon Knuckles said:


> The next 3 shows are gonna be from the same night (Global Wars Night 2) and the night only gets better. They skipped the opener Will Ferrera vs KUSHIDA, so hopefully they stick that match in somewhere.
> 
> Trust me, the next 3 shows are gonna be awesome.


Yaaasss! Then this show gets pass from me. Seeing CHAOS AND The Bullet Club, two of my favorite wrestling factions ever...might just make this show #1 in my book.


----------



## TripleG

Well, here are my thoughts on ROH's 1st episode on Destination America! 

I've never seen their weekly show before, so I wasn't entirely sure what to expect. I went in with an open mind and a hopeful disposition. 

- Kushida in the first match?!?! That's cool! I liked little touches in the presentation like the announcers talking about who has the best win/loss records in 2015 (that stuff matters?!?! MADNESS!!!). The match itself was really just a long showcase for Kushida. I don't even remember the name of the guy he beat, haha. 

- Kaz & Daniels running down reDragon. Now there's a tag match I'd like to see! They set it for next week, so there's something to look forward too. Kazarian was great on the stick. 

- Silas Young. Vs. Watanabe was a nice follow up from the Global Wars show. It was a good and solid action packed bout. That flipping german on the outside was crazy, and Silas getting the win was good to see. I like him alot. He's got the attitude of an 80s NWA rough neck guy, but meshes well with the modern style. 

- I watched Moose kill Corino's kid...that was hilarious, haha. It got a dominant win to Moose and gave story development to the Whitmer/Corino stuff, so that all worked for me. 

- Main Event time: The Briscoes Vs. The House of Truth = Good main event to have. It showcased the champion, provided some build up to the next iPPV main event, and it was a nice action packed match. I enjoyed Lethal at the booth too, haha. It was a nice win for The Briscoes and a solid match all around. 

Overall, a good episode! Solid action and presentation. My only problem is the nature of the set up where those who haven't followed the show are coming in the middle of the stories. This didn't feel like an introduction or anything, which I expected. I have loosely been following ROH recently and watched it many times before, so I was able to pick things up fairly quick, but I can't imagine uninitiated newcomers being able to ease into the show. That said, I did enjoy it. It was nice simple, and a good showcase for several stars on the show. If the format is like this every week, I can see myself really liking it. 

Also, Best in the World looks like it could be a solid show. The Kingdom Vs. AJ Styles & The Bucks. Cool. Lethal Vs. Brisco in Title Vs. Title. Sounds good! a 3 Way Contenders match that was set up by, GASP, having all three guys have the best winning records in the company! We'll see how it builds for the next few weeks.


----------



## hgr423

I thought the ME was the weakest ever on a ROH TV show. Dijak is green and Diesel should't be in the ring at all. I have to say that Diesel did do a good job taking the doomsday device though and I acknowledge the match set up for BITW but ROH isn't known for sacrificing its wrestling for booking. On the plus side, having a shorter main event allowed for more segments in the show to put the spotlight on more talent such as Silas Young and Will Ferrara.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Last Chancery said:


> I saw Will Ferrera vs. KUSHIDA. It was the first match on the show tonight.


Yeah I guess I missed the first 10 minutes.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

It was not entertaining.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought tna was supposed to have better production, look the same to me.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Moose sucks BTW. Why in ROH?


----------



## richyque

WesternFilmGuy said:


> It was not entertaining.


This was not the show to judge roh cuz it was from their regional tapings, im willing to bet both companies will step up their game once the new tapings take place and roh production staff will know they are now on national tv.


----------



## richyque

USAUSA1 said:


> I thought tna was supposed to have better production, look the same to me.


Ha, take off the fanboy glasses, roh was darker than tna and i thought that was not possible. TNA's set looks more better also in my opinion.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

richyque said:


> This was not the show to judge roh cuz it was from their regional tapings, im willing to bet both companies will step up their game once the new tapings take place and roh production staff will know they are now on national tv.


Colby belongs in the X-Division.


----------



## richyque

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Colby belongs in the X-Division.


Welcome back bro, im sure roh will improve in a few weeks.


----------



## StanStansky

Overall an underwhelming episode. I wish someone had the foresight to realize their debut episode should have been monumental.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

TNA has World Title matches every other weak. They give away more than ROH will. But, hey, ROH actually tours for their PPVs.


----------



## USAUSA1

richyque said:


> Ha, take off the fanboy glasses, roh was darker than tna and i thought that was not possible. TNA's set looks more better also in my opinion.


Are you serious? They look the same.

Jay Lethal is ready for the spotlight more than Jay Briscoe

Tired of the angle commercials. Further proves the destination rumors of booking tna.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

So...why do I see air punches? If you don't look realistic you shouldn't fucking do it.


----------



## Tna General

USAUSA1 said:


> richyque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, take off the fanboy glasses, roh was darker than tna and i thought that was not possible. TNA's set looks more better also in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? They look the same.
> 
> Jay Lethal is ready for the spotlight more than Jay Briscoe
> 
> Tired of the angle commercials. Further proves the destination rumors of booking tna.
Click to expand...

ROH production are levels below TNA .Lets use common sense i watch the show with my friend, which is big ROH fan and he even said they need step it up quick all and all its mediocre and pass able but don't be naive


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Why are they having a PPV ona Friday?


----------



## USAUSA1

Tna General said:


> ROH production are levels below TNA .Lets use common sense i watch the show with my friend, which is big ROH fan and he even said they need step it up quick all and all its mediocre and pass able but don't be naive


How do your friends feel about tna production? Probably the same because there's no big difference.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Hopefully Lethal beats Briscoe. Fuck the shadow boxing.


----------



## Tna General

USAUSA1 said:


> Tna General said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROH production are levels below TNA .Lets use common sense i watch the show with my friend, which is big ROH fan and he even said they need step it up quick all and all its mediocre and pass able but don't be naive
> 
> 
> 
> How do your friends feel about tna production? Probably the same because there's no big difference.
Click to expand...

Its total upgrade compare to ROH and he actually like the show since it first he saw before Hogan era.The match for Wednesday night block was best out of 5


----------



## amhlilhaus

I watch both, and only a fanboy would say roh production is the same as tna. It will be interesting to see if roh adds some lighting to their next tapings. Looking ahead, I assume tna is off da and that puts roh in a bind. It's said if DA does that they want first run content and honestly roh doesn't have a big enough roster to handle two hours a week of national tapings. They are built perfectly for a hour show, their stars wrestle every other week which keeps them fresh. Having to wrestle every week on tv with a small roster will burn it out quickly. Roh also doesn't run many angles, it's all matches and while it appeals to hardcores, casuals need angles to get into it and understand the characters. 

The big thing going for roh though is they're not run by morons. I bet ever since this was announced they've made plans in case they're moved up.

Even with that planning though, if they were given tna 2 hour slot that's too much content for roh to fill with their current roster.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I expected more out of USA1... A lot more.


----------



## USAUSA1

Not going to go ham over production argument. I know what I see, there's no big difference. ROH is like a 5 out of 10 and tna is like a 6.

ROH have enough content. Just show reruns from the past week to build to the new episode. DA cares about the money and unless tna start drawing a million on Wednesday they're in trouble.


----------



## Amazing End 96

that show was embarrassing start for ROH on DA .... all they have are a bunch of nobodies and jobbers on that show tonight.


----------



## muldwych

Silly question but where can i watch it in UK?

The RoH episode i am meaning.


----------



## M_D_Q_

muldwych said:


> Silly question but where can i watch it in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> The RoH episode i am meaning.



The ROH site and watchwrestling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## lax5150

USAUSA1 said:


> How do your friends feel about tna production? Probably the same because there's no big difference.


There is a huge difference. TNAs production is a few levels above.


----------



## Montreal Screwjob

That ROH show was awful. As never seeing them before i was very excited to see them preform. I've read about lethal, the briscoes, all the ex tna guys, and i was ready to see something that was gonna blow tna away, sadly it didn't even come close. It was just a bunch of bums, Looks like something you'd see at the local fair. Although i really really like the briscoes. It just sucks there gonna take TNAs spot.


----------



## richyque

Montreal Screwjob said:


> That ROH show was awful. As never seeing them before i was very excited to see them preform. I've read about lethal, the briscoes, all the ex tna guys, and i was ready to see something that was gonna blow tna away, sadly it didn't even come close. It was just a bunch of bums, Looks like something you'd see at the local fair. Although i really really like the briscoes. It just sucks there gonna take TNAs spot.


Give them a chance to buff out their production, roh was not aware of being on national tv this episode and next weeks. I'm very sure come next tv tapings ROH will have a much better produced look wise show.


----------



## TripleG

It was clear that they already had this show in the can before the DA deal was set. They may want to think about changing some things post Best in the World though.


----------



## WBS

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*

C'mon tna guys, don't do the trolls that you all always criticize.. I'm seeing too many non roh posters here today..


----------



## richyque

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



WBS said:


> C'mon tna guys, don't do the trolls that you all always criticize.. I'm seeing too many non roh posters here today..


Well bro they made some new fans in us, Im not judging roh after one show.


----------



## amhlilhaus

This week roh show wasn't great. Not every show is great.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

Destination America is saving pro wrestling.


----------



## WBS

*Re: ROH on Destination America!*



richyque said:


> Well bro they made some new fans in us, Im not judging roh after one show.


Well said. Even for tna future on da fans better hope that roh will have good a following on that channel.


----------



## Cliffy

Fully expect the ROH number to be abysmal


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Thom Yorke said:


> Fully expect the ROH number to be abysmal


Do you think they will be enough by December to get renewed?


----------



## Cliffy

RobertRoodeFan said:


> Do you think they will be enough by December to get renewed?


Welp i was wrong about the ROH rating.

If they can stay at the level they're at now or more then i don't see why they wouldn't renew them in 2016.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Thom Yorke said:


> Welp i was wrong about the ROH rating.
> 
> If they can stay at the level they're at now or more then i don't see why they wouldn't renew them in 2016.


That is good, I think that would very good news for the business if TNA goes under, which they probably are.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

They did good with zero adds. Only twitter.

I think if roh puts some money into advertising they could grow more.

If the put war of the worlds in njpw on axs shortened style and with some build up videos things could get even better with bigger matches.

For a full first hour of literal nobodies to draw that well is pretty cool.


----------



## Beatles123

The show has a few eps to go before things can be updated for DA. the tapings need to catch up. patience.


----------



## Griselda

Never seen ROH before but the Briscoes are awesome as fuck. :mark: Maybe I'm used to WWE's big ass sets but it looks dark as hell in there.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I disagree. His punches, Mark's too, are sloppy as fuck. Looks too fake.


----------



## Genking48

The punches of Jay Diesel looked much worse to me.

Good show, impressive they could get those numbers when they werent using that many known faces.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The numbers are in! ROH did about 160,000 + on their first night. TNA did 270,000 on that night. Is ROH doing chip damage to TNA?


----------



## USAUSA1

ROH looking good because they are the cheap program of the two and only a 100k difference. Plus, ROH program not first run and against NXT/LU head to head. TNA was unopposed and a first run program but can only do a 100k better, smh.


----------



## Arthurgos

It is near impossible for me in the UK to find or be able to watch RoH for some reason . Damn i hope they get a deal to be on Challenge here like TNA i guess even though that is abysmal to >.<.


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Give it a month, that'll give you more of an answer, hard to judge on the first night for either.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Those ratings for a show with Colby Corino on it! 

The stuff from Terminal 5 should do really well.

Also, one can only assume that after Final Battle (and the inevitable demise of TNA), ROH will start producing a DA-centric show.


----------



## Vic

*ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*



> With Ring of Honor now airing on Destination America, and the network wanting an improved look for the show, there will now be an increase in production values at ROH live TV tapings.
> 
> In related news, Destination America and Ring of Honor officials are reportedly in talks about doing ROH live specials for the network. The talk right now is of running one or two per year.


Source: Wrestling Observer

I enjoyed the first episode of ROH on DA for someone having virtually no knowledge of current storylines. The production value doesn't need that much work, but I can see them doing big improvements just for the sake of being on a bigger network. Also how are they going to run canon DA shows while taping content for Sinclair? Will this be similar to the TNA specials like Destination X?


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

It's about time, their production has been awful since they left HDNet. It reminds me of those low budget local commercials on TV.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

"Live Specials Coming Soon"

"officials are reportedly in talks"

Misleading much?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

Please don't take away those Jay Lethal commericals.


----------



## Vic

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*



MTheBehemoth said:


> "Live Specials Coming Soon"
> 
> "officials are reportedly in talks"
> 
> Misleading much?


Perhaps I should have put a question mark in the title :kobe.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*



DGenerationMC said:


> Please don't take away those Jay Lethal commericals.


I'm a huge fan of the Super Beta Prostate endorsements from the Briscoes. 

I like the idea of improving production values, but there's only so much ROH can do when they're airing shows from an ice arena, or a convention center. That's not a knock on ROH, but it's the truth.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

Wait. @USAUSA1, if ROH is the same as TNA in production values why is Destination America asking ROH to improve but not TNA?


----------



## amhlilhaus

They'll just buy another one of those big lights they use.

Problem solved. 

Roh is going to have some choices to make. Getting on another network is awesome but there's opportunity costs involved, and I think the biggest is their smallish roster. Do you add for da? Try to go to more squashes? Interesting to see what they do.


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

Last night I attended the Nashville ROH show. I talk to a fellow from the local Sinclair TV station . He said he knew Joe Koff. JOe is trying to improve the production values, but the higher ups in Sinclair are against spending extra money On ROH .

ROH did buying a lighting rig. However they cannot use it in most of the building they run shows. The ceiling in the Nashville Fairgrounds building will not support the lighting rig. So there was ROH filming TV Road Rage with the standing light stations. I sure the matches will look dark on TV .

The big problem is that ROH rents these old rundown buildings for shows. They use proper lighting due to the limitations of these buildings . This building in Nashville is more like an IWA _-MS venue that one that would be used to film a national TV wrestling program. It looks like renting cheap venues is ROH biggest production problem.

I am a ROH fan but the true is the true. Sinclair is so driven to max profits they cut corners and are doing long term damage to the ROH brand. Hopefully they will change and start renting decent venues to run shows and pump some money into production.


----------



## virus21

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> Wait. @USAUSA1, if ROH is the same as TNA in production values why is Destination America asking ROH to improve but not TNA?


Probably because TNA doesn't have the funds to do it.

I don't see DA request being unreasonable. ROH's production values have been shit since Sinclair came calling. What I have seen of the first DA show, it looks much better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*

They should up their production values, so that's a good thing. The prospect of live ROH specials has me all :mark:


----------



## Memphis Fan

*Re: ROH To Up Production Value At Request By Destination America; Live Specials Coming Soon*



amhlilhaus said:


> They'll just buy another one of those big lights they use.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Roh is going to have some choices to make. Getting on another network is awesome but there's opportunity costs involved, and I think the biggest is their smallish roster. Do you add for da? Try to go to more squashes? Interesting to see what they do.


 The roster is small . I have to give Jim Cornette credit , he made Delirious stopping using Grizzly Redwood. Delirious booked Redwood because they were friends , but the guy was under 5 feet tall . Delirious asking ROH talent ( Charlie Hass ) to sell this guys offense on Sinclair TV was really absurd.

Now Cornette is gone and Delirious reintroduced the small man to ROH.


Last night ROH opened with a six man tag showcasing Elgin's students . All six were really small and have no future in the business. Then we had a 3 way with Cory Hollis , Mike Posey and Samson Walker. Again Posey and Hollis were really small. Walker won but had to sell for them.

Then the Kingdom took on two more small Elgin students is a squash match Next Will Ferrira took on Adam Page. Page had to sell for Will . Page won but after a epic battle . The Cheeseburger came out to work a 4 way with Moose , Whitmer and Young . Cheeseburger look like a small child , yet all of guys sold for him. Thank God Moose finally pinned Cheeseburger.

Will and Cheeseburger walked right by me at intermission. Both of these guys are around 5' 6'' and weight about 150 lbs. You cannot put these guys on national TV and expect new fans to take your promotion seriously .
.
All in all 12 wrestlers that were around 140 to 160 lbs. and all 5 ' 7" are shorter were on the card. You cannot book this type of talent and ask $ 60 to $ 25 bucks per ticket . This is major promotion not an Iowa indy. Joe Koff needs needs to reign in Delirious booking on this type of talent.


----------



## LaMelo

The lighting looks better to me already.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Memphis Fan said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll just buy another one of those big lights they use.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Roh is going to have some choices to make. Getting on another network is awesome but there's opportunity costs involved, and I think the biggest is their smallish roster. Do you add for da? Try to go to more squashes? Interesting to see what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> The roster is small . I have to give Jim Cornette credit , he made Delirious stopping using Grizzly Redwood. Delirious booked Redwood because they were friends , but the guy was under 5 feet tall . Delirious asking ROH talent ( Charlie Hass ) to sell this guys offense on Sinclair TV was really absurd.
> 
> Now Cornette is gone and Delirious reintroduced the small man to ROH.
> 
> 
> Last night ROH opened with a six man tag showcasing Elgin's students . All six were really small and have no future in the business. Then we had a 3 way with Cory Hollis , Mike Posey and Samson Walker. Again Posey and Hollis were really small. Walker won but had to sell for them.
> 
> Then the Kingdom took on two more small Elgin students is a squash match Next Will Ferrira took on Adam Page. Page had to sell for Will . Page won but after a epic battle . The Cheeseburger came out to work a 4 way with Moose , Whitmer and Young . Cheeseburger look like a small child , yet all of guys sold for him. Thank God Moose finally pinned Cheeseburger.
> 
> Will and Cheeseburger walked right by me at intermission. Both of these guys are around 5' 6'' and weight about 150 lbs. You cannot put these guys on national TV and expect new fans to take your promotion seriously .
> .
> All in all 12 wrestlers that were around 140 to 160 lbs. and all 5 ' 7" are shorter were on the card. You cannot book this type of talent and ask $ 60 to $ 25 bucks per ticket . This is major promotion not an Iowa indy. Joe Koff needs needs to reign in Delirious booking on this type of talent.
Click to expand...

Either that or introduce a light heavyweight title. 

You are absolutely right, guys that sm ad ll kill suspension of belief. One reason I hated Rey Jr's wwe title run.


----------



## WBS

From the latest WON:



> It is not clear what deal ROH struck with Destination America, past it was a little or no money deal, done largely so the company can get exposure in the key markets it doesn't have syndication in. An executive with another national outlet told us that ROH had been pitching other networks on a barter deal, where the station wouldn't pay for airing the show, and in exchange, ROH could keep some of the commercial inventory for its own few sponsors and to plug its upcoming events.


----------

